# [email protected] Gpu support!



## Aleksipoika

Quote:


> From [email protected] :
> 
> We will release a new client by the end of next week. This client will be incompatible with the current client. Therefore we will starve the server of workunits the next week. Starting Monday no new workunits will be generated. We will then take the server offline on Friday to do a server upgrade to enable GPU client compatibility. This release will still be without GPU support. We expect the GPU support to be ready hopefully one week after.


Great news


----------



## Tex1954

Nice!


----------



## gamer11200

shweet. More GPU applications are always welcomed!


----------



## Aleksipoika

Medical gpu project for Ati. Have been waiting for that


----------



## granno21

According to the [email protected] message boards, GPU support will be available sometime next week. The date they are shooting for is November 24.

It is based on Open CL so it should run on both Nvidia and AMD GPUs.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> According to the [email protected] message boards, GPU support will be available sometime next week. The date they are shooting for is November 24.
> It is based on Open CL so it should run on both Nvidia and AMD GPUs.


Confirming this, from the [email protected] project homepage
Quote:


> GPU app infos
> The GPU parts of POEM++ are mostly finished, we are now working on packaging everything to send it out. However there were many small issues due to the fact, that the OpenCL libraries cannot be statically linked. We think these are sorted out now. This pushed us back by about 1 week in our schedule. We are now estimating Thursday in one week (24.11) as the release date of the first OpenCL linux app. Thanks for waiting.


I hope their servers are ready for the heavy loads they will receive by offering GPU work units. Great to see that more projects are embracing the GPUs for their computations. We are currently 102nd worldwide in total credits for [email protected], with that GPU app, we should easily be able to crack into that top 50!


----------



## Tex1954

Notice it said "LINUX" app... Hmmmm.... not many I know of run LINUX like I do so there may be some limited use at first... same problem as with Optima....


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm hoping we get into the top 15 of boinc combined....


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm hoping we get into the top 15 of boinc combined....


To do that, have to set GPU work to Moo! Wrapper... not my fav project...


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm hoping we get into the top 15 of boinc combined....


That will be very difficult, although we are about to overtake the #1 Spanish team, TitanesDC as well as the #1 Austrian team, boinc.at.







Passing team TeAm AnandTech will be a nice Christmas present for us!


----------



## gamer11200

The latest update on the GPU app

Quote:



> Edit (24.11): There is still a small holdup with the client. We hope to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## Tex1954

Hope it isn't for Linux only..... I have yet to get BOINC to work under Linux with the 6990...

Have no idea why either, and forums no help...


----------



## gamer11200

I just popped into my Ubuntu OS here and uninstalled the old amd drivers and then grabbed Catalyst 11.11 from the amd website, installed it followed by installing the latest BOINC for Linux and it seems to detect my HD5770

Command line output is below

Quote:


> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Starting BOINC client version 6.12.34 for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Libraries: libcurl/7.21.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.18
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Data directory: /home/owner/Desktop/BOINC
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Processor: 4 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz [Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7]
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Processor: 2.00 MB cache
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pd
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] OS: Linux: 2.6.38-10-generic
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Memory: 3.87 GB physical, 0 bytes virtual
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Disk: 39.37 GB total, 32.40 GB free
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Local time is UTC -5 hours
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] ATI GPU 0: ATI Radeon HD 5700 series (Juniper) (CAL version 1.4.1607, 1024MB, 1360 GFLOPS peak)
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] No general preferences found - using BOINC defaults
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] Preferences:
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] max memory usage when active: 1981.83MB
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] max memory usage when idle: 3567.29MB
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] max disk usage: 10.00GB
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] don't use GPU while active
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 25 %
> 24-Nov-2011 22:23:19 [---] (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)


I'm quite a noob at linux, so I'm not sure how to link the BOINC manager to the BOINC client :/


----------



## Stef42

What do you mean exactly?

The BOINC client starts at the boot and will remain active (crunching) even when I've closed the manager (the GUI).
Bad thing is, it usually loads before the LAN driver (resulting in 'no internet connection) and video driver (resulting in 'no GPU's found').
This thread might help others who are struggling with boinc in ubuntu: BOINC forum


----------



## Tex1954

A simple delay in the init.d/boinc-client script fixes the timing problem loading the drivers in Linux. However, my first tries at getting Ubuntu 64b to run with the 6990 failed. Also, Ubuntu has a several year old Realtek 8111e LAN driver problem that I got around by using a WiFi dongle.

Hmm, maybe later today I will try those new AMD drivers again, but it's a pain since I literally slapped the system together just to test and it has one tiny SSD doing everything...

And yes, Linux is a different animal and runs BOINC as a service from the start... that's just the way it is, always running. But, for me that's good because that is the sole reason I run Linux (BOINC CRUNCHING).

Good info though! Thanks!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> GPU app continuned
> I know, we are late - really late. The good news is: the client works now with both cards. The bad news is: There is no general OpenCL scheduler class for both AMD and nvidia. Hence I will write that now.


This could be a slow progess


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU app continuned
> I know, we are late - really late. The good news is: the client works now with both cards. The bad news is: There is no general OpenCL scheduler class for both AMD and nvidia. Hence I will write that now.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a slow progess
Click to expand...

All things BOINC, especially on project development is slow. You may not know, but many sites are run by volunteers and students that really don't know much about what they are doing...


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> All things BOINC, especially on project development is slow. You may not know, but many sites are run by volunteers and students that really don't know much about what they are doing...


I know what you mean. I took a look at Open CL and Cuda just to see how complex the programming is. Needless to say, it seems really hard









Its like trying to solve a really complex math equation while writing code. I admire that developers who put in the time and effort to code apps for these projects. Does anyone personally know any of the development staff on any project? I would be curious to see what jobs these programmers due outside of Boinc


----------



## gamer11200

I don't mind the wait. It seems like the devs really care about creating a solid GPU app for this project.


----------



## Stef42

I guess another week for the release.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42*
> 
> I guess another week for the release.


Like we have a choice? LOL! I bet this is only the beginning of tweaks and such while they get it up and running, but I look forward to trying it.

On another note off-topic, [email protected] is running again! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Alright, the first linux OpenCL application is out. If you want to use it, you should use the latest BOINC prerelease (the non-stable releases are usually here: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/ ). All the versions below showed some bugs, we could not workaround on the server. You should then check that your BOINC client reports an OpenCL capable card (AMD needs OpenCL 1.0, Nvidia 1.1).


[email protected] GPU is a go! Now I have to figure out Linux again


----------



## gamer11200

Great to hear that it's up and running!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, it's great it is running, but for the life of me I can't get the 290.10 NVIDIA drivers to install. I've tried dropping into the recovery menu at boot, log in a admin, no matter what I do it gives me READ ONLY file/directory errors...

So, even though I have the 7.0.2 Linux BOINC installed, the system won't report the proper OpenCL drivers and won't download any tasks...

Just another Linux buggyboo... Unless they get off their buns, Linux will never work for the masses. It's just this sort of thing I have complained about for ages. It's always been a "You better be a developer to use Linux" kind of crap...

Sooo, until I figure out how to update the drivers, dead in the water.

And operating a Desktop system without a GUI is out of the question and a caveman approach...


----------



## Stef42

I have been able to install the latest nvidia drivers + latest boinc + get units. Only thing is, they won't start (just keeps restarting/starting blabla...)
Still stuck...

To get the proper nvidia driver, I did:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nvidia-current


----------



## Tex1954

I've got some instructions... but I am curious which repository you downloaded from?


----------



## Stef42

Well, this is what I did (make sure the old boinc is deleted):

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libxss-dev

After that, search for boinc 7 on google. Download the 7.0.2 file from berkeley, rename it afterwords to boinc.sh.

Then:

Code:



Code:


sudo chmod 755 boinc.sh

After that, double click on boinc.sh. BOINC folder will appear.

Then in terminal:

Code:



Code:


sudo cp boinc /usr/bin
sudo cp boincmgr /usr/bin
sudo cp boinccmd /usr/bin
sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start

After that, start a new terminal:

Code:



Code:


sudo /home/yourusername/(Downloads)/BOINC/run_manager

This is the only way I got it working. It does not startup automatically. To start after a reboot type in the terminal:

Code:



Code:


sudo (location of extracted BOINC folder)/run_manager

Make sure to keep the terminal open at all times, don't worry about some small errors.


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Now all I have to do is figure our some other tricks... like how to install 290.10 Nvidia drivers that report OpenCL... I have some help and a notion, but no time or inclination to try at the moment since I was so frustrated before...


----------



## Stef42

Have you tried this:

Code:



Code:


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nvidia-current


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! I couldn't tell you what all I've tried to date, only that the system has crashed twice due to my efforts... I'll try again later since I have all this new information.


----------



## wizardofki

I have been using Nvidia cuda to contribute to primegrid with BOINC on 64bit Ubuntu Linux for about a year now. Here are the instructions for installing the cuda drivers that have always worked for me:

http://wiki.accelereyes.com/wiki/index.php/Installing_CUDA_Under_Ubuntu_10.04


----------



## Evil Penguin

7970 works with POEM.
GPU usage is low and CPU usage is kinda high.
On the bright side, you can crunch multiple WUs at the same time with one GPU.


----------



## Tex1954

Do tell! How do you setup to do more than one WU on one GPU???


----------



## ku4jb

With an app_info file.

I've been running 8 wu's at a time. Seems most suggest 4 per gpu at the price of cpu usage to push them correctly.

edit: if you are going to introduce an app_info, make sure que is clear of all existing wu's first !


----------



## Tex1954

Well, can I have a copy please? I tried the app_info thing and it wouldn't get any tasks...


----------



## ku4jb

Let me link you Here Tex for more accurate info and ease of understanding.

Seems some have had trouble getting work w/7.0.3, i have not, it's been feeding me about 10-12 at a time.

Also many have been seeing, including myself, a red error message stating something to thee effect of "your xml doesn't have a usable version of poem", simply disregard that message.

This what i'm using on my single gpu for 8 wu's and all 4 cores. (will be double the wu's for a DP gpu)

<app_info>

<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
<avg_ncpus>4.0</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus>
<flops>2.1e10</flops>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.12</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
</app_version>

</app_info>

I'd like a "quick school" on the <flops>2.1e10</flops> command. I see others with a <flops>4.1e12</flops> entry, would there be an advantage to having that instead ?

g/l Tex !


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I've never used an app_info.xml file before(that worked)... and I am totally ignorant of its use... but maybe give it a try later!

Thanks tons!


----------



## ku4jb

http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=677#5521

not sure by how much yet, 2 running, will update.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=677#5521
> 
> not sure by how much yet, 2 running, will update.


I saw somebody with 11 MILLION points for ONE WU: check.


----------



## ku4jb

saw that too

8 ati's back so far, slight increase. Very few units being released.


----------



## Jayce1971

Wish we could score a few of those!


----------



## ku4jb

Fix credit on Monday

(I have seen a few double credit ati's today..)


----------



## ku4jb

Update: we just shot up to 4th in rac and 20th in total. looks like Magic found some of those boulder size wu's !









http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm looks like people who got crazy credits are going to get them revoked if thats how im reading it.
Quote:


> Switching to fixed credits
> As we discovered an overgranting for our resent workunits, we decided to change our credit system to fixed credits on Monday. All overestimated credit points will be normalized.
> We apologise for the trouble caused.


----------



## ku4jb

yep, they've already corrected it.


----------



## magic8192

WTH is going on?


----------



## ku4jb

lol poem had an "overgranting" of credits on a few wu's, they have since gone to a fixed credit of 2925.23 stones. So the faster gpu's should do well..

Happened to me with aqua, messes up the stas for a bit, but they'll get it straight.


----------



## granno21

Anyone figure out how to configure their app_info.xml file to run 2 gpu work units and use only one CPU core?

I figure out how to run two WUs with 2 CPU cores, but its only using half each core. Kind of a waste. My ultimate goal is running 3 WCG CPU tasks and 2 Poem GPU tasks using the last CPU core


----------



## ku4jb

<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>0.5</max_ncpus>


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> 0.5
> 
> 0.5


tried that. It seemed to take two cpu cores and only use 50% of each one


----------



## ku4jb

hmmm... so you are running 2 cpu tasks and 2 gpu tasks ?



Tried .25 cpu's ? but then what does that do to gpu utilization ? My 5770 hangs around 60% with 2 poam and 1 core pushing them, and 2 cores pushes it to 68ish.

Can you get better cpu load with .5 cpu and maybe 3 or 4 gpu units ?

And processor usage is 100% in prefs ?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> hmmm... so you are running 2 cpu tasks and 2 gpu tasks ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried .25 cpu's ? but then what does that do to gpu utilization ? My 5770 hangs around 60% with 2 poam and 1 core pushing them, and 2 cores pushes it to 68ish.
> 
> Can you get better cpu load with .5 cpu and maybe 3 or 4 gpu units ?
> 
> And processor usage is 100% in prefs ?


I took your advice and went with 4 gpu work units. I set the CPU preference to:

avg_ncpus 0.25 avg_ncpus
max_ncpus 1 max_ncpus

It allows my 6870 to be utilized at 98% and still allows me to run 2 World Community Grid WU at the same time. Thanks for the help







Rep +


----------



## ku4jb

good usage = good deal ! AND you get your WCG fix..


----------



## gamer11200

[email protected] for AMD Graphics is like every other one that uses OpenCL for the app. When I run it on my HD6870, I set it so that 6 GPU work units crunch. I have noticed that running CPU BOINC tasks alongside these causes the GPU applications to not use CPU, giving it to the CPU applications thus making for long completion times. There are two fixes:

1) Run ProcessTamer and force [email protected]'s GPU application to 'realtime' priority (gives noticeable improvement in completion times)
2) suspend all CPU work units (this gives the best, as should be expected since nothing will be fighting for the CPU resources)


----------



## mm67

I just accidentally found out that memory speed has a big impact on Poem OpenCL tasks. I recently exchanged cpu's on Sandy Bridge systems and had forgotten the memory settings on auto settings (13333 MHz) on other system. Now that I set memory to 1600 MHz speed average Gpu usage % went from 91 to 97 % and average run time for a WU dropped from 51 minutes to 47 minutes. That makes about 30k points more per card in PPD numbers.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice, thats a dramatic effect.


----------



## magic8192

Very nice.


----------



## magic8192

Looks like POEM has released their Nvidia app today.


----------



## magic8192

Here is the app_info.xml file that I am using for NVIDIA on windows.
The

Code:



Code:


<count>0.5</count>

runs 2 instances of POEM on my GPU.
If you have a faster CPU then you will want to run more for 5 use

Code:



Code:


<count>0.2</count>

Code:



Code:


<app_info>

<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<plan_class>opencl_nvidia_100</plan_class>
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
<flops>2.1e10</flops>
<coproc>
<type>NVIDIA</type>
<count>0.5</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
</app_version>

</app_info>


----------



## magic8192

More details if you want to use your Nvidia GPU on POEM.

Create the file, name it app_info.xml and drop it into the "C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem" folder. Restart BOINC, POEM will discard all the POEM GPU work units that you currently have. Manually request an update for Poem and after a few minutes it should start downloading work units for your nvidia GPU.


----------



## eus105454

Thanks Magic! +rep


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Thanks Magic! +rep


I have a GTX 480, but my cpu is an older Xeon, so it will limit the output of the GTX 480 with POEM. I am estimating about 280k running 2 work units. I am curious how the GTX 480 does with your i5.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have a GTX 480, but my cpu is an older Xeon, so it will limit the output of the GTX 480 with POEM. I am estimating about 280k running 2 work units. I am curious how the GTX 480 does with your i5.


I'll try to get it set up this weekend on the 480 to see how she does. From a points perspective, 280k isn't half bad, but the 480 will put out nearly 200k more on DiRT.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I'll try to get it set up this weekend on the 480 to see how she does. From a points perspective, 280k isn't half bad, but the 480 will put out nearly 200k more on DiRT.


That is because POEM uses a lot of CPU and my CPU is a crappy old Xeon. I am only getting about 50% GPU utilization on POEM right now. I am pretty sure that you can do over 400k with an i5 and a GTX 480.


----------



## ihatelolcats

just started boinc but, not getting any work units? i have CPU turned off and only ATI GPU on in the site prefs


----------



## magic8192

Do you have "Use GPU Always" selected on the Boinc Activity menu?


----------



## magic8192

Looks like the server is up
http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/server_status.php

Is there anything in the Poem folder?
C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem
by default


----------



## ihatelolcats

yes, and primegrid is working on the GPU
that folder is empty


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yes, and primegrid is working on the GPU
> that folder is empty


Try suspending primegrid and then do an Update on POEM to see if it starts downloading WUs.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i just tried both updating and resetting poem, no go








under properties it says scheduling priority is -1, is that right?


----------



## magic8192

My scheduling priority is -1.04


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i just tried both updating and resetting poem, no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under properties it says scheduling priority is -1, is that right?


Restart primegrid and just let POEM sit for a few hours. When I first started running POEM, it was very slow to down load tasks and only downloaded 2 or 3 at a time. Now that I have been running it for a while, it is just fine. Are you running an app_info.xml file?


----------



## ihatelolcats

app_info.xml not sure what that is, i dont think so


----------



## magic8192

It is a file to let you run multiple POEM processes on your GPU. The reason I asked is because if you have one that has errors, it can cause POEM to stop working.


----------



## magic8192

Look in the stdoutae.txt or stdoutae.old files. It might give you a clue if there is some error. The files are located in the
"C:\ProgramData\BOINC" folder.

look for the most recent scheduler requests entries and what they say. Here is an example from my stdoutae.old file

22-Jun-2012 08:54:55 [[email protected]] Requesting new tasks for NVIDIA
22-Jun-2012 08:54:56 [[email protected]] Scheduler request completed: got 33 new tasks


----------



## magic8192

Here is a manual request that I did recently. The other one is old.

28-Jun-2012 05:42:15 [[email protected]] Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
28-Jun-2012 05:42:15 [[email protected]] Reporting 30 completed tasks, requesting new tasks for NVIDIA
28-Jun-2012 05:42:16 [[email protected]] Scheduler request completed: got 10 new tasks


----------



## ihatelolcats

28-Jun-2012 16:49:12 [[email protected]] Requesting new tasks for ATI
28-Jun-2012 16:49:14 [[email protected]] Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
28-Jun-2012 16:49:14 [[email protected]] No tasks sent


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 28-Jun-2012 16:49:12 [[email protected]] Requesting new tasks for ATI
> 28-Jun-2012 16:49:14 [[email protected]] Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 28-Jun-2012 16:49:14 [[email protected]] No tasks sent


[email protected] takes some time to get some work. Give it a bit, eventually you'll get yourself a nice ATI work unit


----------



## ihatelolcats

i'll just keep it running then and wait for it
oh you have a 6870 too? what projects do you run on it?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> [email protected] takes some time to get some work. Give it a bit, eventually you'll get yourself a nice ATI work unit


+1
Best I can tell you are setup correctly. Just give it a little while.


----------



## gamer11200

Here is an updated app_info.xml

Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<avg_ncpus>0.50</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>0.50</max_ncpus>
<flops>1888888888.888888</flops>
<plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
<api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.50</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<gpu_ram>1024.000000</gpu_ram>
</app_version>
</app_info>

Notice that it is calling the file_name of the executable. If it doesn't find that exact filename, it will delete everything in the POEM folder and warn you that it cannot find that file. For those of you that are using a previous app_info, try exiting BOINC, going into task manager to kill all BOINC programs (BOINC.exe, boincmgr.exe, boinctray.exe) then deleting the files within the [email protected] folder, restart BOINC, let it download the new executable, exit boinc, kill all BOINC programs, add this app_info.xml and then relaunching BOINC, kick back and enjoy multiple POEM tasks crunching on your GPU(s)!

NOTES:
1) parameter in

Code:



Code:


<file_name>

may need to be changed depending on your system and if they have updated the executable since this was posted. Please check the name of your executable, and alter your app_info.xml to suit
2)

Code:



Code:


<count> x </count>

denotes how many tasks to run per GPU. 0.50 means 2 tasks per GPU. 0.25 means 4 tasks per gpu, etc.
3) The above app_info.xml is what I use on my Radeon HD 5770. For something like an HD6870, you'll want to change count to 0.25, to run 4 tasks at once.

app_info.xml is also attached to make it simpler for you guys









app_info.xml 1k .xml file


----------



## ihatelolcats

System process, NT kernel uses 15-18% CPU when running boinc
what is it doing exactly

also, i just cant get above 60% usage on my cards. i've tried 0.50, 0.33, 0.25, doesn't matter. and card 2 didnt get loaded up with crossfire disabled so that's not the solution


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> System process, NT kernel uses 15-18% CPU when running boinc
> what is it doing exactly
> also, i just cant get above 60% usage on my cards. i've tried 0.50, 0.33, 0.25, doesn't matter. and card 2 didnt get loaded up with crossfire disabled so that's not the solution


Are you by any chance running any CPU work units for [email protected] or any other project in addition to the [email protected] GPU tasks? Try turning those off and you'll see an increase. I have to force realtime priority for [email protected] GPU apps using ProcessTamer for them to use up the full potential of my GPU when running the CPU tasks.

The system kernel uses CPU? That's interesting, for me, the [email protected] GPU applications themselves use some CPU. It's mainly due to it being OpenCL. I've noticed that all OpenCL applications tend to use a good chunk of CPU power for some reason.


----------



## ihatelolcats

thanks for the response. i abandoned poem in favor of einstein and albert. i get as high as 87% usage with 2 tasks each


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Are you by any chance running any CPU work units for [email protected] or any other project in addition to the [email protected] GPU tasks? Try turning those off and you'll see an increase. I have to force realtime priority for [email protected] GPU apps using ProcessTamer for them to use up the full potential of my GPU when running the CPU tasks.
> The system kernel uses CPU? That's interesting, for me, the [email protected] GPU applications themselves use some CPU. It's mainly due to it being OpenCL. I've noticed that all OpenCL applications tend to use a good chunk of CPU power for some reason.


The nVidia version uses quite a bit of CPU time as well.
[email protected] uses very little CPU time and the same thing with DistrRTgen.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> System process, NT kernel uses 15-18% CPU when running boinc
> what is it doing exactly
> also, i just cant get above 60% usage on my cards. i've tried 0.50, 0.33, 0.25, doesn't matter. and card 2 didnt get loaded up with crossfire disabled so that's not the solution


I just tried enabling crossfire on my 6870's and gpu usage dropped to about 70 %, with crossfire disabled both cards are running at 98-99 %


----------



## Tex1954

The HD6990 is in permanent crossfire I am told... perhaps that is why some of my results don't match others with 6950/6970 cards...

I've never seen an option to enable/disable crossfire in the control panel either... but admit that I haven't bothered to look since 12.4 update..


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> System process, NT kernel uses 15-18% CPU when running boinc
> what is it doing exactly
> also, i just cant get above 60% usage on my cards. i've tried 0.50, 0.33, 0.25, doesn't matter. and card 2 didnt get loaded up with crossfire disabled so that's not the solution
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried enabling crossfire on my 6870's and gpu usage dropped to about 70 %, with crossfire disabled both cards are running at 98-99 %
Click to expand...

i may investigate this more, but when i tried disabling it there was no change. i might have had more cpu threads going or something though


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Here is an updated app_info.xml
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_info>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> <user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
> </app>
> <file_info>
> <name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
> <executable/>
> </file_info>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>poemcl</app_name>
> <version_num>1</version_num>
> <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
> <avg_ncpus>0.50</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>0.50</max_ncpus>
> <flops>1888888888.888888</flops>
> <plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
> <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
> <file_ref>
> <file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
> <main_program/>
> </file_ref>
> <coproc>
> <type>ATI</type>
> <count>0.50</count>
> </coproc>
> <cmdline></cmdline>
> <gpu_ram>1024.000000</gpu_ram>
> </app_version>
> </app_info>
> 
> Notice that it is calling the file_name of the executable. If it doesn't find that exact filename, it will delete everything in the POEM folder and warn you that it cannot find that file. For those of you that are using a previous app_info, try exiting BOINC, going into task manager to kill all BOINC programs (BOINC.exe, boincmgr.exe, boinctray.exe) then deleting the files within the [email protected] folder, restart BOINC, let it download the new executable, exit boinc, kill all BOINC programs, add this app_info.xml and then relaunching BOINC, kick back and enjoy multiple POEM tasks crunching on your GPU(s)!
> NOTES:
> 1) parameter in
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <file_name>
> 
> may need to be changed depending on your system and if they have updated the executable since this was posted. Please check the name of your executable, and alter your app_info.xml to suit
> 2)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <count> x </count>
> 
> denotes how many tasks to run per GPU. 0.50 means 2 tasks per GPU. 0.25 means 4 tasks per gpu, etc.
> 3) The above app_info.xml is what I use on my Radeon HD 5770. For something like an HD6870, you'll want to change count to 0.25, to run 4 tasks at once.
> app_info.xml is also attached to make it simpler for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> app_info.xml 1k .xml file


Gamer, does the "gpu_ram 1024.000000 gpu_ram" reference in your app_info.xml need to be changed when used in connection with a different video card? My 6950 has 2GBs of ram, so should I update it to read 2048?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Gamer, does the "gpu_ram 1024.000000 gpu_ram" reference in your app_info.xml need to be changed when used in connection with a different video card? My 6950 has 2GBs of ram, so should I update it to read 2048?


It'd be best to do that. Worst case scenario it does nothing...


----------



## eus105454

Thanks! Will give it a go this evening...


----------



## mm67

Poem really seems to need some speed from memory and cpu, I've been playing with an old Q9550 & 6870 and this seems to be the highest that I can push gpu utilization to :



With cpu at stock settings gpu was only running at 68 %, memory speed seems to be more important than cpu speed.


----------



## mm67

Started testing Poem on old GTX460 and it seems to be making more points than Dirt, Dirt makes 280k and Poem running 4 tasks at same time is making 380k PPD.


----------



## ihatelolcats

poem gives too many points


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> poem gives too many points


Then again it also loads system more than other projects, both gpu's are running at near 100 % utilization and even cpu load is quite high. This is running only 8 gpu tasks, no cpu tasks :


----------



## lagittaja

I managed to install and launch BOINC on this htpc finally. 6.12.34 worked fine but the newer ones refused to launch, at all. Tried the .31 beta after cleaning everything from my rig and finally it launched.

I am now succesfully running two [email protected] GPU wu's on my HD5670 simultaneously.
Thanks for the app_info, worked perfectly.
Combined CPU usage for the two wu's is jumping around 40-60% on this X2 240 (2.8Ghz dual core)
GPU usage varies a bit but at least for now it's about 74-76% with occasional dips to 0% for maybe 10 seconds and then back up to 74-76%
I'm gonna leave GPU-Z running in the background now to see the avg load % and I'm gonna leave it churning along 24/7 as well since I have excluded the Media Center .exe from the settings so it shouldn't interfere with it. And as well Spider Solitaire and Mahjong .exe's as well LOL my mom uses this HTPC mainly so gotta make sure she don't have any reason to yap at me.

Would be possible to run three wu's on a single gpu? Just for testing of course, running two wu's seems the best.


----------



## ihatelolcats

anything to get your gpu use higher. though 75% might be it. what did one WU give?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anything to get your gpu use higher. though 75% might be it. what did one WU give?


27-30% gpu usage for only one wu


----------



## ihatelolcats

try it out, but i actually got lower gpu use with 3. depends on your setup

i got my htpc crunching too


----------



## lagittaja

I tried but couldn't get three of them running. I managed to get four running simultaneously, gpu usage was ~95%
But I think running two wu's is the best choice, less impact on power/heat and it still has some capacity to play some videos etcetera.

E: Dropped first two wu's.
Running two wu's simultaneously on a HD5670 (775Mhz core clock DDR3 1Gb 800Mhz mem clock.)










Edit.
Now I managed to three wu's running..
GPU usage seems to hover around 82-89%

Code:



Code:


<avg_ncpus>0.66</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>2</max_ncpus>

<count>0.33</count>


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I was interested in getting multiple GPU work units running but it seems that I can't even get 1 running! I've skimmed this thread and was looking at the app_info.xml file. I have deleted everything out of the Poem folder and restarted Boinc. But, I don't get the file named ' poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100', I just get one named 'poempp_1.4_windows_intelx86'. I gather that's just for CPU based tasks. Because I don't have the other file, would that indicate that the GPU work units won't run on my GPU for some reason. . . . or would it only download that file when GPU work units become available?
The only GPU work units I can get so far are from prime grid.


----------



## ihatelolcats

it takes a while to get wus sometimes. you can turn off get cpu tasks in the poem site options


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've had the option to get CPU WU's turned off in 3 projects for 24 hrs or more and the only GPU ones I can get are prime grid. I finally got some for Moo but they all tried to start and just returned an error








Please take a look at my other thread for the error details as I'm not getting any more prime GPU WU's just now and I don't like to have my GPU sitting idle when it could be crunching. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## DigitalSavior

I've been getting WUs lately just fine. I can't seem to go above 75% GPU usage though. That's with either 2,3,4 WUs at the same time. Tried 8 as well


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> I've been getting WUs lately just fine. I can't seem to go above 75% GPU usage though. That's with either 2,3,4 WUs at the same time. Tried 8 as well


That is probably close with the GPU usage.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> I've been getting WUs lately just fine. I can't seem to go above 75% GPU usage though. That's with either 2,3,4 WUs at the same time. Tried 8 as well


How many work units and what is the elapsed time?


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> How many work units and what is the elapsed time?


With 4, I think it takes about 24 minutes.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> With 4, I think it takes about 24 minutes.


That is pretty dang good! That is about 700k ppd.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> With 4, I think it takes about 24 minutes.


It takes about 35 minutes for my GPU units and 44 for my CPU units









:edit:
I don't use the 9800GT for BOINC


----------



## gamer11200

My Radeon HD 6870 does 4 in about 1hr 5min - 1hr15minutes. The variance is high since I'm I'm usually web surfing or watching videos,


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> My Radeon HD 6870 does 4 in about 1hr 5min - 1hr15minutes. The variance is high since I'm I'm usually web surfing or watching videos,


What clocks do you run it at? Is that 4 GPU units or just 4 units total?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommykl

I am assuming 4 WU simultaneous, with my 6950 I crunch 6 simultaneously WU right around the 1hr8min at 910Mhz. GPU usage is about 78-82% while CPU sits around 75-85%.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What clocks do you run it at? Is that 4 GPU units or just 4 units total?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Running at 1050 at the moment.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What clocks do you run it at? Is that 4 GPU units or just 4 units total?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


4 GPU work units. These run on my Gaming/BOINC rig in the sig. I set it so that BOINC will utilize 3 CPU cores for CPU tasks from other projects alongside the [email protected] GPU tasks.

I run the card at the stock clocks that it came with (900MHz core, 1050MHz memory)


----------



## clark_b

How do you get it to run multiple GPU units simultaneously? I haven't been able to find any info on that.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> How do you get it to run multiple GPU units simultaneously? I haven't been able to find any info on that.
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


You will need to run an app_info.xml file and put it in the POEM application folder on your computer.

It is "c:\program data\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem" by default

The app_info.xml is configurable and you can control how many threads run on the GPU and how much processor usage for each thread.

Change the cpu usage with

Code:



Code:


<avg_ncpus>0.50</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>0.50</max_ncpus>

and the number of threads with

Code:



Code:


<count>0.50</count>

.5 will run 2 threads
.25 will run 4 threads


----------



## Biorganic

@Digital, have you tried running 5 or even 6 WUs? You may get higher ppd. I am running a comparison right now on my rig to determine if 5,6, or 7 WUs are better for my 7950. Currently it looks like 7 is better than 5. I will need to re-test 6.

I am sort of shooting myself in the foot here, as you are super close to me in rankings/points on BOINCstats. O Well, its for the science anyhow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Many thanks to Dark for helping me via PM's to get poem running on my 7850. Now running 4 WU's and churning out over 600K PPD


----------



## DarkRyder

yw man


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @Digital, have you tried running 5 or even 6 WUs? You may get higher ppd. I am running a comparison right now on my rig to determine if 5,6, or 7 WUs are better for my 7950. Currently it looks like 7 is better than 5. I will need to re-test 6.
> I am sort of shooting myself in the foot here, as you are super close to me in rankings/points on BOINCstats. O Well, its for the science anyhow.


I'll change it when I get home and report back when I get some results.


----------



## Biorganic

Sounds good.


----------



## DigitalSavior

I just finished a run of 8 wus on the gpu. Quick calculation puts it at maybe 1 extra point per second. I'll do some more comparing while at work. I'm doing a run of 6 WUs and I'll see how that goes. GPU utilization seems a couple of points higher than the 8 at quick glance.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> I just finished a run of 8 wus on the gpu. Quick calculation puts it at maybe 1 extra point per second. I'll do some more comparing while at work. I'm doing a run of 6 WUs and I'll see how that goes. GPU utilization seems a couple of points higher than the 8 at quick glance.


That is some impressive points you are putting up there!!


----------



## DigitalSavior

I would post this as a spreadsheet, but I am at work and don't have access to google docs.



First set, 8 WUs at a time, 2nd set is 6 WUs, last is 4 WUs. Points per second (PPS) column should actually be points per second per WU. PPD should be correct. Last number on the bottom is the average.

This was done with a reference 7970 with the GHZ bios, 1050 MHZ.


----------



## Biorganic

Your 7970 is behaving the same as my system. As the number of simultaneous WUs decreases the GPU utilization icreases by 1-2%. I am running 6 WUs right now with GPU utilization ~76% and ppd around 720k.

Why are you skipping 5 WUs in your testing?


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Your 7970 is behaving the same as my system. As the number of simultaneous WUs decreases the GPU utilization icreases by 1-2%. I am running 6 WUs right now with GPU utilization ~76% and ppd around 720k.
> Why are you skipping 5 WUs in your testing?


I wasn't planning on doing comprehensive testing, but that seems like what this may turn into. A fun little side project.


----------



## Biorganic

Nice. Let us know how your results end up.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I haven't taken the time to do an in depth analysis but with my 7850 I'm getting:
4 WU's = 637K PPD, 5 WU's = 660K PPD, 6 WU's = 684K PPD.
I didn't really pay attention to GPU usage, except when going from 5 - 6 WU's. I noticed a slight increase from 75% - 79%.
I think I'll try 7 WU's next


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Has anyone else had their app_info file stop working? Mine was returning an error but still running WU's. . . until I detached and re-attached the project. Now, I can get one WU to run but when I add the app_info file, all the WU's get discarded. I checked for a file of a different name but It was the same. These are the errors I'm getting after adding the app_info file:


I really need to get this running again as DistrRTgen refuses to give me any tasks and Moo Wrapper errors after 30 seconds and won't run. I'm currently running Donate but will probably only get half the PPD that I was from Poem


----------



## magic8192

Try changing the version number to 103

Code:



Code:


<version_num>103</version_num>


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Try changing the version number to 103
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <version_num>103</version_num>


Thanks - I'll try that as soon as it lets me have some more WU's


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Thanks - I'll try that as soon as it lets me have some more WU's


When you changed the version, did the error message from BOINC go away?

Another thing is to add the platform command to the file if you don't have it. Add it right under the cpu usage stuff.

Code:



Code:


<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>

You should be able to edit the file, exit BOINC, restart it and work units should start downloading if the error has gone away.

You can also look at your POEM results and see if you have a bunch of errors. After so many errors, POEM will stop sending you WU's.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've changed the version but It won't download any more WU's for me today. It says " This computer has finished a daily quota of 501 tasks". That happened when I removed the app_info file to see if it was causing the errors and it downloaded loads of WU's and discarded them when I put the file back. I already have the "windows_intelx86" line, right under the changed version number. I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens. I don't know how it times the "daily limit" but It's 11.45pm here and I'm waiting up to see if that gets reset at midnight


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've changed the version but It won't download any more WU's for me today. It says " This computer has finished a daily quota of 501 tasks". That happened when I removed the app_info file to see if it was causing the errors and it downloaded loads of WU's and discarded them when I put the file back. I already have the "windows_intelx86" line, right under the changed version number. I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens. I don't know how it times the "daily limit" but It's 11.45pm here and I'm waiting up to see if that gets reset at midnight


You probably have a bunch of error tasks and you will have to remove and readd the project to get anymore WU's


----------



## Tex1954

Good rule of thumb is NEVER detach or reset *OR* add or delete an App_Info.xml without *FIRST* setting NNT then DELETING all cached tasks!

That way, the server knows to reassign them and doesn't mess you up later...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Good rule of thumb is NEVER detach or reset *OR* add or delete an App_Info.xml without *FIRST* setting NNT then DELETING all cached tasks!
> That way, the server knows to reassign them and doesn't mess you up later...


I guess you live and learn









Could you explain what you mean by setting NNT please? I'd like to avoid that happening again!!
I started Boinc with the app_info file in place and this is the error I got:


I detached and re-attached the project and got a few WU's (no app_info file), but I'm worried that If I start playing around with it, I'll end up in the same mess I did yesterday









Edit to add. I just checked the poem folder and the file it's saying doesn't exist. . . . does!! Could those other files be a problem? The "poempp_gpucrystal_1350141387_1781416580_0" file? I saw an error mentioning that file yesterday:


That's the file obviously in the Poem folder:


*Edit to add: Panic over. I found another app_info file on the net and it's working again, running 5 WU's. I have no idea why but I don't think I'll be playing about with it anymore, lol!!*


----------



## magic8192

I think NNT means no new tasks. I have had problems in the past with the app_info file.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I think NNT means no new tasks. I have had problems in the past with the app_info file.


Yuppers! NNT = No New Tasks...

And it is okay to play around a little... you can help minimize how many tasks are downloaded by telling BOINC to DL enough for 0.15 days and 0.0 extra...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Thanks guys








Even though it's now working, it still throws up errors:


I'm not going to worry about it too much as it downloaded 500+ tasks. Should keep me going for a while


----------



## DarkRyder

normally errors for me mean 1 of 2 things.... either my overclock is too high....<<usually this does it for me. or 2. its a driver problem.
but, i have seen it in extremely rare cases, where projects will flat out not run on a certain video card. if you can find other project(s) that run correctly, run those.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> normally errors for me mean 1 of 2 things.... either my overclock is too high....<<usually this does it for me. or 2. its a driver problem.
> but, i have seen it in extremely rare cases, where projects will flat out not run on a certain video card. if you can find other project(s) that run correctly, run those.


Sort of how Moo! will not run on 7XXX series cardz. My 7950 was having weird behaviour at 1100 but I backed it down to 1075 and she is rock stable. I even lowered the voltage with the clock and still stable. I guess my card really did not like 1100 on the core. Just goes to show how much you need to tweak your setup to get max performance/stability. I think that the stability is much more important for BOINC as many of us run 24/7.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Sort of how Moo! will not run on 7XXX series cardz. My 7950 was having weird behaviour at 1100 but I backed it down to 1075 and she is rock stable. I even lowered the voltage with the clock and still stable. I guess my card really did not like 1100 on the core. Just goes to show how much you need to tweak your setup to get max performance/stability. I think that the stability is much more important for BOINC as many of us run 24/7.


I for one run 28/7, i run my stuff so hard its like having 4 more hours in a day


----------



## Biorganic

That would explain your credit lead. Care to lend me some of your extra hours?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> That would explain your credit lead. Care to lend me some of your extra hours?


gonna do some more adding to my army soon enough, when i do i might have a few more hours to spare. i'll lend you one then, sound good?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> normally errors for me mean 1 of 2 things.... either my overclock is too high....<<usually this does it for me. or 2. its a driver problem.
> but, i have seen it in extremely rare cases, where projects will flat out not run on a certain video card. if you can find other project(s) that run correctly, run those.


I'm leaning towards it not liking my graphics card. The card isn't overclocked (except as standard) and I've tried drivers 12.6, 12.8 & 12.9.
It's still running 24/7 and chewing up tasks though, so I'll keep on going with it








I've tried a few other projects but none will allow me to watch movies from the computer while still crunching. Poem is light enough on the GPU that I can do both


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gonna do some more adding to my army soon enough, when i do i might have a few more hours to spare. i'll lend you one then, sound good?


Saweeeeet!!!! Now I will have Dark Pa-hours


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Is it just me, or is the Poem website down? Just checked and i have about 50 WU's completed and pending upload


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Is it just me, or is the Poem website down? Just checked and i have about 50 WU's completed and pending upload


Looks like it is offline at the moment...


----------



## slapstick01

Mine have also stopped reporting.


----------



## jdip

Anyone using a 2GB 6950? eus105454 it looks like you are.

It seems as though it takes around 35 mins to finish each WU and each work unit gives around 3000 points... I'm running 4 work units at a time (seems to be the most efficient - I tried 3 and 5 as well). Overclocking from 800 MHz to 880 MHz seems to chop off around 2 minutes. Has anyone else with a 6950 been getting similar results?


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> normally errors for me mean 1 of 2 things.... either my overclock is too high....<<usually this does it for me. or 2. its a driver problem.
> but, i have seen it in extremely rare cases, where projects will flat out not run on a certain video card. if you can find other project(s) that run correctly, run those.
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of how Moo! will not run on 7XXX series cardz. My 7950 was having weird behaviour at 1100 but I backed it down to 1075 and she is rock stable. I even lowered the voltage with the clock and still stable. I guess my card really did not like 1100 on the core. Just goes to show how much you need to tweak your setup to get max performance/stability. I think that the stability is much more important for BOINC as many of us run 24/7.
Click to expand...

The moo issue is really annoying me haha. Even at 925mhz my 7950 won't run it well. It does the whole flashing different progress levels and then computation error for every WU. My 6770s run it fine, but they take like.... an hour per unit haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tex1954

I discovered that the memory clock HAD to be decreased to run PG Genefer tasks without error on TWO different GPU's.. I ended up with an 855 GPU overclock and 1710 memory underclock...

It seems there is a very close timing problem related to PCIe communication.

Soo, you may try downclocking JUST the memory...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Anyone using a 2GB 6950? eus105454 it looks like you are.
> It seems as though it takes around 35 mins to finish each WU and each work unit gives around 3000 points... I'm running 4 work units at a time (seems to be the most efficient - I tried 3 and 5 as well). Overclocking from 800 MHz to 880 MHz seems to chop off around 2 minutes. Has anyone else with a 6950 been getting similar results?


That sounds about right to me. I'm running 4 POEM WU's on the 6950/70, and I think it takes around 32-33 minutes/WU.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> That sounds about right to me. I'm running 4 POEM WU's on the 6950/70, and I think it takes around 32-33 minutes/WU.


Cool, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

With the new 12.11 drivers, my time to complete 6 WU's has dropped from 36 minutes to 23 minutes


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> With the new 12.11 drivers, my time to complete 6 WU's has dropped from 36 minutes to 23 minutes


12.11 beta, or did you mean the 12.10 that released today?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You mean 12.10, or is there a 12.11 beta that is floating around?


There's a 12.11 Beta that Darkryder linked to in another thread









It's actually more like 25 minutes as I wasn't using my computer for an hour when it was showing 23 minutes to completion. Now I'm using it, It's gained a few minutes but it's still a good improvement!

Edit to add, GPU usage appears to be up from 78% to 88% too,


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> There's a 12.11 Beta that Darkryder linked to in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually more like 25 minutes as I wasn't using my computer for an hour when it was showing 23 minutes to completion. Now I'm using it, It's gained a few minutes but it's still a good improvement!
> Edit to add, GPU usage appears to be up from 78% to 88% too,


Was downloading 12.10 before I saw your post. Gotta get 12.11 instead. Thanks!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Was downloading 12.10 before I saw your post. Gotta get 12.11 instead. Thanks!


I'm not sure if there are any optimizations for 6*** series cards but it's got to be worth a go


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm not sure if there are any optimizations for 6*** series cards but it's got to be worth a go


Hopefully they've done something for the 6xxx people.









EDIT: Took a look at the driver information from a thread in the news section, and they really did some fantastic work on the 7xxx series for that driver over 12.8

TechPowerUp reports that " We also completed a test run with the HD 6970 [on 12.11] to verify that there are no performance improvement for older cards."


----------



## DarkRyder

who is the [email protected] master? i needs to speak with him.


----------



## gamer11200

Well... looks like 12.11 beta isn't kind when I run CPU tasks along the [email protected] tasks. I'm noticing about double the time. Running by themselves, the 4 POEM units were completing about 10 minutes quicker than when using Catalyst 12.6


----------



## DigitalSavior

Definitely gonna try the new drivers when I get home.


----------



## DarkRyder

got 5x tasks going. using .25 cpu time each, gives my 6970 95% load


----------



## DarkRyder

anyone know what this means?
10/23/2012 12:48:27 AM | [email protected] | Message from server: Your app_info.xml file doesn't have a usable version of POEM++.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> anyone know what this means?
> 10/23/2012 12:48:27 AM | [email protected] | Message from server: Your app_info.xml file doesn't have a usable version of POEM++.


I've had that same error since day 1 but it keeps on downloading tasks and completing them so I don't worry about it. Someone explained it well in another thread. Hang on a mo. . . .
Have a look at the explanation by eus105454 here


----------



## DarkRyder

hmm, ok thanks. never noticed it before.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've had that same error since day 1 but it keeps on downloading tasks and completing them so I don't worry about it. Someone explained it well in another thread. Hang on a mo. . . .
> Have a look at the explanation by eus105454 here










Woohoo! 'Bout time I did something useful around here!


----------



## DarkRyder

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_12.11_Beta4_dotNET4.exe
beta 4 is out now


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've gained 200K PPD with the new drivers so far. . . . and that's not even a whole day. Todays points for Poem are 860K and I'm expecting higher tomorrow. Would be nice to hit a Million


----------



## DarkRyder

go go go


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My computer is going 24/7 like this dude -- >>


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll race you


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

hehehe. . . . . errrrrrrr, no thanks - I think I can safely say that I wouldn't have a hope in hell


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> hehehe. . . . . errrrrrrr, no thanks - I think I can safely say that I wouldn't have a hope in hell


its not about the race, its about the adventure.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In that case - lets GO


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## mm67

7950 seems to really like the new beta drivers, running at 1030 MHZ PPD seems to be just a bit over 1 million which is is just about same as PPD on Dirt. System just uses 60 W more power on Poem because of heavy Cpu usage.


----------



## DarkRyder

i lowered my cpu usage to .25 per wu, and i get the same results. try it and see how it does..


----------



## mm67

Going from 5 WU's to 4 cuts power usage by 10 W but PPD also drops a bit below million, I'll try with 6 next.

edit. 6 is also slower than 5.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Well... looks like 12.11 beta isn't kind when I run CPU tasks along the [email protected] tasks.


Scratch that, they are working fine now. [email protected] wasn't in the sharing mood I guess, but POEM and Rosetta are now friends on my rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> My Radeon HD 6870 does 4 in about 1hr 5min - 1hr15minutes. The variance is high since I'm I'm usually web surfing or watching videos,


Updating this for those that still run the last generation hardware.
The quoted times were from using Catalyst 12.6

Using Catalyst 12.11 Beta3, I am able to get these work units done in about 55 minutes - 60 minutes.

Good performance gain from just changing the drivers!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Scratch that, they are working fine now. [email protected] wasn't in the sharing mood I guess, but POEM and Rosetta are now friends on my rig.
> Updating this for those that still run the last generation hardware.
> The quoted times were from using Catalyst 12.6
> Using Catalyst 12.11 Beta3, I am able to get these work units done in about 55 minutes - 60 minutes.
> Good performance gain from just changing the drivers!


the beta 4s are good too


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Scratch that, they are working fine now. [email protected] wasn't in the sharing mood I guess, but POEM and Rosetta are now friends on my rig.


How much CPU share do you allocate for POEM and Rosetta? I would like to run the simultaneously as well.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> How much CPU share do you allocate for POEM and Rosetta? I would like to run the simultaneously as well.


Each [email protected] task uses an entire core sicne it is a CPU project.

For [email protected] I am using 0.25 CPU.

Here is a base of the app_info.xml file that I am using - http://www.overclock.net/t/1155850/poem-home-gpu-support/80#post_17624565
That was from when I was using a Radeon HD 5770. For the HD6870, I changed the parameter to 0.25 (to get 4 tasks running at once).
This way, one core is being used for 4 combined [email protected] tasks, freeing the other 3 cores for other projects such as Rosetta.


----------



## mm67

These new beta Catalyst drivers are great for 6870's too, both cards are now making 4 WU's in 39 minutes and they are running at almost stock clocks. PPD on dual 6870 system is now about 860k.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

With the new drivers and no lock ups, I've broken the 1 million PPD barrier with 7 x Poem WU's


----------



## mm67

Even old 5870 benefits from the new drivers, run times per WU were clearly cut by 100 seconds after installing new drivers


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> These new beta Catalyst drivers are great for 6870's too, both cards are now making 4 WU's in 39 minutes and they are running at almost stock clocks. PPD on dual 6870 system is now about 860k.


Is that with just running [email protected] or are you running CPU tasks for other projects alongside that?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Is that with just running [email protected] or are you running CPU tasks for other projects alongside that?


Cpu utilization mostly hangs below 50 % so I guess I could run couple of cpu tasks as well but at the moment I'm only running gpu tasks.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Cpu utilization mostly hangs below 50 % so I guess I could run couple of cpu tasks as well but at the moment I'm only running gpu tasks.


ahh. I asked because I'm running [email protected] CPU tasks along my [email protected] tasks causing the POEM tasks to take an hour. It's a trade off, but I'd like for us to make the PotM goal for Rosetta.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ahh. I asked because I'm running [email protected] CPU tasks along my [email protected] tasks causing the POEM tasks to take an hour. It's a trade off, but I'd like for us to make the PotM goal for Rosetta.


I will check what happens with 4 Rosetta threads.

Edit. Running 4 Rosetta threads with 8 Poem threads slows down Poem WU's about 80 seconds.


----------



## eus105454

I updated to the 12.11 beta drivers on my sig rig and noticed that not only did overall runtime drop (~210 seconds less/WU, but so did CPU runtime (~340 seconds less/WU). This is running 4 WU's.


----------



## DarkRyder

told ya. i posted the drivers in at least 2 threads here. cmon people. try them and you will see!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> told ya. i posted the drivers in at least 2 threads here. cmon people. try them and you will see!


Yeah, haha You did. The drivers slow down my computer on other projects though, Especially WCG. When running donate, my 7950 heats up to like 78C so I had to stop running that. Dirt does that as well. Kinda annoying.


----------



## DarkRyder

might be running harder because you are finally using the full power of the card...


----------



## tjr2121

When I run Donate, I have to keep a 12" desk fan blowing on my 2x 6950's to keep them under 95c.

The 12.11 beta 4 drivers really helped me running POEM. Went from running 8 WU's (4 per card) in 75 minutes down to 45 minutes.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> might be running harder because you are finally using the full power of the card...


Yeah, I kinda assumed that haha... but still. its like a 16-18C increase in temps... thats quite a lot, even with the fan on 85%


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> got 5x tasks going. using .25 cpu time each, gives my 6970 95% load


How did you get your load that high on your 6970, mine hangs around 85% with 5 Wu's with a completion time of 47 minutes?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> How did you get your load that high on your 6970, mine hangs around 85% with 5 Wu's with a completion time of 47 minutes?


faster cpu? i dunno man. lol


----------



## 2002dunx

I is dumb....

Can someone tell me how much RAM on the GPU each single WU needs please ?

I have been pondering using two HD7850 @ £120 (1GB), rather than a single HD7950 @ £220 (3GB)
Giving 2048 cores with only 2GB of memeory, VS 1792 cores and 3GB...

Thoughts gentlemen ?

dunx


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I can't tell you how much memory a single work unit uses but according to Afterburner, running 7 work units, I'm using 324MB. If I added another 7850, I couldn't run any more Poem WU's as I'm limited by my CPU. The 7850 doesn't do as well on DistrRTgen with 1 x WU taking 21 minutes (600K PPD) and that was before WU times recently increased. Donate takes 23 minutes for 1 x WU. I don't know - it's a tough one, but I'm considering the same options!


----------



## 2002dunx

Thanks ! I've just seen a £30+ price drop on the HD 7970 now !

dunx


----------



## Bal3Wolf

any one get high gpu usage on a 7970 highest i can get it to go is 83% thats with 16wu lol.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any one get high gpu usage on a 7970 highest i can get it to go is 83% thats with 16wu lol.


how many ppd are you getting with that work load


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any one get high gpu usage on a 7970 highest i can get it to go is 83% thats with 16wu lol.


I think 80-84 is gonna be about the highest. No matter 4wus or 16....

Though, since installing windows 8 I haven't been able to get the app_info to work







Stuck running Dirt for now.


----------



## 2002dunx

I've just messed that up myself, got 4 WU on the HD 5870 currently, but need to flush the work to add the Nvidia (GTX 480) to the app_info.....









dunx


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how many ppd are you getting with that work load


Havet let it run but it would be less then dirt about 14k every 25mins to dirts 16k every 25mins give or take.


----------



## Biorganic

my 7950 runs at 85 percent with 5 WUs


----------



## 2002dunx

So !

I have had a WU running on my GTX 480 alongside 4 more on the HD 5870 for 80% load at 67 degrees







But that's pants !

But what is the correct syntax/structure for the app_info to run multiple ATI and Nvidia GPU WU's, at for example x4 and x6 WU's ?

TIA

dunx


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> So !
> I have had a WU running on my GTX 480 alongside 4 more on the HD 5870 for 80% load at 67 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's pants !
> But what is the correct syntax/structure for the app_info to run multiple ATI and Nvidia GPU WU's, at for example x4 and x6 WU's ?
> TIA
> dunx


I think this may be what you are looking for.


----------



## jay2nice000

can someone help me i cant find c:\program data\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem i dont have a poem folder


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> can someone help me i cant find c:\program data\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem i dont have a poem folder


It is a hidden folder. If you are using win 7 type hidden folders in the search and show hidden folders and files will come up. Click It and it will give you the instructions on how to allow you to see hidden files and folders.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It is a hidden folder. If you are using win 7 type hidden folders in the search and show hidden folders and files will come up. Click It and it will give you the instructions on how to allow you to see hidden files and folders.


did that and still dont see it


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> did that and still dont see it


You currently have [email protected] as a project listed in your BOINC manager projects tab? On the tasks tab it is currently running a [email protected] task?


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You currently have [email protected] as a project listed in your BOINC manager projects tab? On the tasks tab it is currently running a [email protected] task?


never mind got it







another question, whats the number to get 8 or 10 gpu work loads? cant figure out the math


----------



## Bal3Wolf

try .10 or .15 and see how many you get on my 7970 my usage didnt go above 83% and i got that with 5 work units.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> try .10 or .15 and see how many you get on my 7970 my usage didnt go above 83% and i got that with 5 work units.


hmm i got 6 WU and i dont go past 83 either


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> hmm i got 6 WU and i dont go past 83 either


If you want to try 10 tasks use .1 for the count and use .4 for the avg_ncpus. If you are running the processor in your sig.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If you want to try 10 tasks use .1 for the count and use .4 for the avg_ncpus. If you are running the processor in your sig.


i tried running 8 and its was no different from running 6 gpu load never went higher than 82% and cpu hovers at 70%


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> i tried running 8 and its was no different from running 6 gpu load never went higher than 82% and cpu hovers at 70%


yea i hit 83% i thk and cpu hoverd around 36% but i got 4 more cores dirt still makes the most points it seems for 7970s atleast im not sure about 7950s i am running my card at 1225mhz for dirt just bumped it up to 1240mhz to see if it would run that without any hiccups. On poem i set the cpu avg and max to 0 and that droped the cpu usage a little more but didnt change the gpu usage.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea i hit 83% i thk and cpu hoverd around 36% but i got 4 more cores dirt still makes the most points it seems for 7970s atleast im not sure about 7950s i am running my card at 1225mhz for dirt just bumped it up to 1240mhz to see if it would run that without any hiccups. On poem i set the cpu avg and max to 0 and that droped the cpu usage a little more but didnt change the gpu usage.


is your gpu on air? poem forced me to down clock 1230/1800


----------



## jay2nice000

i just notice something it doesnt matter is i have 10 WL OR 2 WL GPU is always at 85 percent. of course more work load means more time to complete


----------



## magic8192

Go take a look at this post.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Go take a look at this post.


I'll have to do an updated one with the new drivers whenever I get my app_info to work.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> is your gpu on air? poem forced me to down clock 1230/1800


POEM requires very little of your GPU ram. You can down clock the GPU memory and save heat and power consumption. FWIW I down clock my GPU ram by at least 50% when running POEM.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I think this may be what you are looking for.


Thought I'd looked everywhere









Off to try it now...

dunx

P.S. Have a lump of +ve REP Sir !


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> is your gpu on air? poem forced me to down clock 1230/1800
> 
> 
> 
> POEM requires very little of your GPU ram. You can down clock the GPU memory and save heat and power consumption. FWIW I down clock my GPU ram by at least 50% when running POEM.
Click to expand...

I said this before, and it is not just POEM, it is basically all BOINC projects.

@Jay2Nice: Downclock your VRAM to atleast stock, there is absolutely no point in running OCd VRAM for BOINC.


----------



## jay2nice000

need help not getting any work loads


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> need help not getting any work loads


Seems like the POEM server is running low on OPEN CL work units.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Seems like the POEM server is running low on OPEN CL work units.


Just a day before BGB23 too...


----------



## DarkRyder

as long as dirt, donate, and moowrapper are good to go, then i will be ok!


----------



## Phobos223

Anyone having problems getting Poem WUs on NVIDIA cards? I was pulling a bunch on Friday, but not a peep all weekend...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Anyone having problems getting Poem WUs on NVIDIA cards? I was pulling a bunch on Friday, but not a peep all weekend...


Seems that they are running low on work units. I've been off-and-on here with my HD6870.


----------



## DarkRyder

cause magic is hogging them all.


----------



## granno21

From the [email protected] admin
Quote:


> Hi folks,
> 
> the GPU job generator is running, but has been slowed down by a recently running cronjob and could not fit the high request. The number of unsent workunits should stabilise now.
> 
> New hardware for our server has already been ordered, and will be installed during the next weeks to hopefully avoid such bottlenecks.
> 
> Best regards
> Thomas


It seems we have been crunching too quickly for their sever to handle


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> From the [email protected] admin
> It seems we have been crunching too quickly for their sever to handle


Haha. Whattya expect though







.

Anyway, I can definitely confirm the WU's as coming in normally again. My comp seems to be pulling in like 8 at a time and then when they complete it fetches more. I just broke 1.1 million on Poem too! Woot..!!!1!1!1!111!


----------



## charlie97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Haha. Whattya expect though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, I can definitely confirm the WU's as coming in normally again. My comp seems to be pulling in like 8 at a time and then when they complete it fetches more. I just broke 1.1 million on Poem too! Woot..!!!1!1!1!111!


I lick yoour avatar.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Haha. Whattya expect though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, I can definitely confirm the WU's as coming in normally again. My comp seems to be pulling in like 8 at a time and then when they complete it fetches more. I just broke 1.1 million on Poem too! Woot..!!!1!1!1!111!


7950 should do about that 1.1 million every day with an app_info file


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Haha. Whattya expect though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, I can definitely confirm the WU's as coming in normally again. My comp seems to be pulling in like 8 at a time and then when they complete it fetches more. I just broke 1.1 million on Poem too! Woot..!!!1!1!1!111!


congrats man!


----------



## Phobos223

I'm still having issues with my nvidia GPus pulling work.... my ATI cards are fine, but no dice for the Nvidias... It will pull 1 WU tops and then they stall out about 50% completion... I have detached, reattached multiple times, tried several app_info.xml fixes, still nothing. Is really strange, it was working great last week...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> cause magic is hogging them all.


I have about 500 WUs cued up on my main POEM rig


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have about 500 WUs cued up on my main POEM rig


lol i only have 127 you are stealing them all.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have about 500 WUs cued up on my main POEM rig


see!! i knew it!


----------



## mm67

I only have 380 combined on all my 5 rigs


----------



## Phobos223

How do you guys hoard so many?? I set my config to give me 10 days of work... nothing changed


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> How do you guys hoard so many?? I set my config to give me 10 days of work... nothing changed


Your sig system seems to have 127 WU's in queue ?


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> 7950 should do about that 1.1 million every day with an app_info file


I know I know but Poem is really a ***** for me when it comes to app_info files haha. Every time I create one, it pretty much deletes all my WU's and the Poem app and says that the thing is missing or that the file is invalid or some bs lol. I'm trying to get it working but no luck.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> I know I know but Poem is really a ***** for me when it comes to app_info files haha. Every time I create one, it pretty much deletes all my WU's and the Poem app and says that the thing is missing or that the file is invalid or some bs lol. I'm trying to get it working but no luck.


You should always have an empty work queue before trying to apply an app_info file.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have about 500 WUs cued up on my main POEM rig


Hoarder!









I kid I kid


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You should always have an empty work queue before trying to apply an app_info file.


Yeah I just waited for my running tasks to finish then I created a brand new app_info and now it works lol. Running 3 WU's on my 7950 and 6770 haha. Shouldn't be too shabby.


----------



## magic8192

I have POEM set for a 1 day work buffer. I am not hoarding, my lil GTX 580/HD 7970 rig can get some WUs done


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Your sig system seems to have 127 WU's in queue ?


Thats sounds about right for my AMD rig, but my Intel rig with nvidia cards wont pull anything anymore


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Thats sounds about right for my AMD rig, but my Intel rig with nvidia cards wont pull anything anymore


You seem to have a lot of error tasks on that rig. Maybe Poem has some kind of mechanism that limits daily task quota on system that makes too much errors, WCG at least has a system like that.


----------



## magic8192

I am getting ready to pass nanoprobe in POEM! I have been chasing him for months and I will pass him later today.








He recently started crunching WCG, so that makes it kind of a hollow victory.


----------



## clark_b

What is the correct "version number" to be used in the app_info.xml?
I've tried it with "1", "103", "1.3", and "1.03" and keep getting the app_info doesn't have a usable version notice.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you should get work even if it spits the error out i do just keep hiting update every few mins to get some work then it should start flowing in.
Quote:


> 11/5/2012 7:20:39 PM [email protected] Message from server: Your app_info.xml file doesn't have a usable version of POEM++.
> 11/5/2012 7:20:48 PM [email protected] update requested by user
> 11/5/2012 7:20:49 PM [email protected] Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 11/5/2012 7:20:49 PM [email protected] Requesting new tasks for ATI
> 11/5/2012 7:20:52 PM [email protected] Scheduler request completed: got 5 new tasks


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What is the correct "version number" to be used in the app_info.xml?
> I've tried it with "1", "103", "1.3", and "1.03" and keep getting the app_info doesn't have a usable version notice.


It's 103. And yeah, same thing happens to me, but like Bal3Wolf said. Spam update and you'll be good.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I am getting ready to pass nanoprobe in POEM! I have been chasing him for months and I will pass him later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He recently started crunching WCG, so that makes it kind of a hollow victory.


Nice Magic! You're going to be top 5 shortly!


----------



## 2002dunx

Probably the lack of a CPU app, if it isn't POEM++

dunx


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I am getting ready to pass nanoprobe in POEM! I have been chasing him for months and I will pass him later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He recently started crunching WCG, so that makes it kind of a hollow victory.


Congrats. Just remember.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Congrats. Just remember.










I don't think I would have ever caught you if you wouldn't have moved over to WCG.


----------



## nanoprobe

WCG was where I first started doing DC. POEM was my first attempt at GPU computing in an attempt to have it all ready to go when the WCG GPU app went live. Lost my mom to cancer many years ago and I'm a cancer survivor so that is where my DC passion will always go first. Don't think the WCG GPU cancer project will last much longer. The original forecast of 500+ days of work on 10/17 is now down to about 100 days left. Some heavy hitters over there now.
Again, congrats on your POEM achievements.







By the time I return I'll probably never catch back up to you.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> WCG was where I first started doing DC. POEM was my first attempt at GPU computing in an attempt to have it all ready to go when the WCG GPU app went live. Lost my mom to cancer many years ago and I'm a cancer survivor so that is where my DC passion will always go first. Don't think the WCG GPU cancer project will last much longer. The original forecast of 500+ days of work on 10/17 is now down to about 100 days left. Some heavy hitters over there now.
> Again, congrats on your POEM achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I return I'll probably never catch back up to you.


Don't want to sound like I am sucking up but it's members like you that make this team a great success.

All the best in your crunching endeavors, nano. xD


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> WCG was where I first started doing DC. POEM was my first attempt at GPU computing in an attempt to have it all ready to go when the WCG GPU app went live. Lost my mom to cancer many years ago and I'm a cancer survivor so that is where my DC passion will always go first. Don't think the WCG GPU cancer project will last much longer. The original forecast of 500+ days of work on 10/17 is now down to about 100 days left. Some heavy hitters over there now.
> Again, congrats on your POEM achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I return I'll probably never catch back up to you.


Cancer survivors FTW









I want to run this on both my 6870 and 9800GT, but can't figure out how to set up the "app_info" file. Currently I have 6 WUs running on the 6870 and have just resigned to running DiRT on the 9800GT. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> WCG was where I first started doing DC. POEM was my first attempt at GPU computing in an attempt to have it all ready to go when the WCG GPU app went live. Lost my mom to cancer many years ago and I'm a cancer survivor so that is where my DC passion will always go first. Don't think the WCG GPU cancer project will last much longer. The original forecast of 500+ days of work on 10/17 is now down to about 100 days left. Some heavy hitters over there now.
> Again, congrats on your POEM achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I return I'll probably never catch back up to you.


Thanks for your contribution







I may join you after this BGB event on WCG


----------



## GingerJohn

So I am getting lower than expected PPD with my POEM setup.

Running 5 tasks on my 7950 @1200MHz using 0.8 CPU cores each give run times of ~30 mins.

I tried dropping to 4 tasks using 1 GPU core each and although each task completes faster overall it is a little slower.

Overall I am getting ~700k PPD with a 7950 at 1200MHz, I think it should be higher.

Two thoughts:


My CPU is at stock, perhaps OCing it would help
I have my sound card plugged in to my other PCIe x16 slot so my GPU is running at 2.0 x8 rather than 2.0 x16. This shouldn't make a difference, but maybe it does.

Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So I am getting lower than expected PPD with my POEM setup.
> Running 5 tasks on my 7950 @1200MHz using 0.8 CPU cores each give run times of ~30 mins.
> I tried dropping to 4 tasks using 1 GPU core each and although each task completes faster overall it is a little slower.
> Overall I am getting ~700k PPD with a 7950 at 1200MHz, I think it should be higher.
> Two thoughts:
> 
> My CPU is at stock, perhaps OCing it would help
> I have my sound card plugged in to my other PCIe x16 slot so my GPU is running at 2.0 x8 rather than 2.0 x16. This shouldn't make a difference, but maybe it does.
> Anyone have any input on this?


8x is fine my poem is setup at .75 cpu and i getting 5 done every 18-19 mins with my gpu at 1150. I tried to run my gpu faster and my workunits slowed down if your overclock is not stable maybe poem has some type error correcting and takes them longer im not sure tho.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 8x is fine my poem is setup at .75 cpu and i getting 5 done every 18-19 mins with my gpu at 1150. I tried to run my gpu faster and my workunits slowed down if your overclock is not stable maybe poem has some type error correcting and takes them longer im not sure tho.


Good point, worth a shot

First I will try bumping the core voltage, then dropping the clocks and see if that changes anything.

I am tempted to try pulling my sound card even if just to rule it out - you never know.

Edit 1: No change in completion time from raising the GPU voltage, now to try at 1050

Edit 2: And dropping the clocks to 1050 slows everything down.

Back to square 1. After the BGB I will try pulling the sound card on the off chance, then it is OCing my CPU.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 8x is fine my poem is setup at .75 cpu and i getting 5 done every 18-19 mins with my gpu at 1150. I tried to run my gpu faster and my workunits slowed down if your overclock is not stable maybe poem has some type error correcting and takes them longer im not sure tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, worth a shot
> 
> First I will try bumping the core voltage, then dropping the clocks and see if that changes anything.
> 
> I am tempted to try pulling my sound card even if just to rule it out - you never know.
> 
> Edit 1: No change in completion time from raising the GPU voltage, now to try at 1050
> 
> Edit 2: And dropping the clocks to 1050 slows everything down.
> 
> Back to square 1. After the BGB I will try pulling the sound card on the off chance, then it is OCing my CPU.
Click to expand...

Seems weird to me. I highly doubt your CPU would increase the WU times by such a substantial amount. My card at 1075 is running 6 tasks at ~24 minutes per. Running 5 WUs i was getting ~ 20 min per, with just slightly lower ppd(both slightly over 1 mil). Based on Bal3's results as well as yours, it does not look like the CPU ratio assigned per WU makes much of a difference. I know some users set it to 0.5 CPU. I don't know man, wish I could help more.









Is the amount of Gflops set correctly, memory?(not that it should matter overmuch)

Edit* Maybe do a driver reinstall of the 12.11beta. Come to think of it, ~700k was about what I was getting in POEM before new drivers. Maybe the driver isnt fully utilizing your card. What is you GPU utilization?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Seems weird to me. I highly doubt your CPU would increase the WU times by such a substantial amount. My card at 1075 is running 6 tasks at ~24 minutes per. Running 5 WUs i was getting ~ 20 min per, with just slightly lower ppd(both slightly over 1 mil). Based on Bal3's results as well as yours, it does not look like the CPU ratio assigned per WU makes much of a difference. I know some users set it to 0.5 CPU. I don't know man, wish I could help more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the amount of Gflops set correctly, memory?(not that it should matter overmuch)


Gflops set at 2.1e10, memory at 3072

Here is my app_info file, see if you can spot anything:


Spoiler: app_info



Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>103</version_num>
<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<avg_ncpus>0.75</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>0.75</max_ncpus>
<flops>2.1e10</flops>
<plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
<api_version>7.1.28</api_version>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.2</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<gpu_ram>3072.000000</gpu_ram>
</app_version>
</app_info>





Right now I am thinking it is either the CPU speed or maybe the whole 2.0 x8 thing.

I notice that my measured speeds on the POEM website are also slower than yours and bal3Wolf's, I wonder why that is.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have you messed with mutiple drivers i know when i ran dirt i had played around with drivers and that slowed my times down. I uninstalled all my drivers then used driver sweeper to clean up left over amd stuff then installed the newest 12.11 betas and times went back to normal 12.11beta6 just got released today to.


----------



## GingerJohn

Nope, cleaned everything out before I started - driver sweeper and install 12.11


----------



## Biorganic

single precision should be 2870000000000

2.87e12 = 2.87 TFlops

Would it make that big of a difference?

Whats GPU utilization?

It appears we have different versions of POEM? my app_info says
version_num-1
api_version-7.1.0

flops-2870000000000-/flops


----------



## GingerJohn

GPU use sits at 80%

I have just pulled my sound card and changed the FLOPS to 2.87e12, I'll let you know in 20 mins if that speeds things up!

My power usage has gone up - was at 105W now at 120W...


----------



## Biorganic

If it speeds up you wont know why. lol

is it still at 80%?

mine usually sits ~85


----------



## GingerJohn

I know, I am an impatient bugger sometimes.

GPU dropped to 78%, CPU gone up to 75-80%

Early indications show no change (10 mins in and 45% done)


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know, I am an impatient bugger sometimes.
> 
> GPU dropped to 78%, CPU gone up to 75-80%
> 
> Early indications show no change (10 mins in and 45% done)


All good, I just wanted to know what cause was from curiosity. I don't blame you for wanting to fix ASAP. 45% at 10 minutes isn't too bad. I wonder if lowering OC to 1100 would increase gpu usage (based on what Bal3 said). 78 seems low

Are you still running 5 WUs?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mine never goes above 83% and using hwinfo im only using 67watts max lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> All good, I just wanted to know what cause was from curiosity. I don't blame you for wanting to fix ASAP. 45% at 10 minutes isn't too bad.


Yeah, I just realised that I am running 5, not 4, tasks. The target to beat for 4 tasks was 23:40, that would put me on par with the 5 task app_info.

I'm going to try dropping the flops in the app_info file and see if things slow down again, if so then it was nothing to do with the sound card.

If not then I am going to have to move things round in my case to get the sound card in a different slot.

Edit: From 29:30 to 22:45, not a bad drop. Now to see if it was the app_info file that changed things.

Ever noticed that it takes POEM an age to start up?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> mine never goes above 83% and using hwinfo im only using 67watts max lol.


I am currently at 83-84


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am currently at 83-84


better then mine lol i stay at 80-81 with 5 work units i been tweaking mine to to try to get more work done. The best setting i found was .75 cpu with .15 gpu gives lower cpu usage and still finishes them in the best times so far for me going to play with gigaflops and memory more see if it even matters.


----------



## Biorganic

I have mine running 6 WUs. using 0.166 for ATI count. I figure the closer it can get to all 6= 100%, the better. Not sure if matters.

I use CPU set to 1.0.
I know that with CPU set to 1, even with the 2700k it will not run 7 tasks, you must drop CPU ratio down. I can run 7 WUs at CPU 0.85, however, this lowers ppd

I wonder if artificially bumping GFlops would give higher utilization???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am currently at 83-84
> 
> 
> 
> better then mine lol i stay at 80-81 with 5 work units i been tweaking mine to to try to get more work done. The best setting i found was .75 cpu with .15 gpu gives lower cpu usage and still finishes them in the best times so far for me going to play with gigaflops and memory more see if it even matters.
Click to expand...

What is your CPU utilization?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I have mine running 6 WUs. using 0.166 for ATI count. I figure the closer it can get to all 6= 100%, the better. Not sure if matters.
> I use CPU set to 1.0.
> I know that with CPU set to 1, even with the 2700k it will not run 7 tasks, you must drop CPU ratio down. I can run 7 WUs at CPU 0.85, however, this lowers ppd
> I wonder if artificially bumping GFlops would give higher utilization???


1 thing i noticed is my cpu usage spikes higher with a higher gflops.


----------



## GingerJohn

No change in completion time when changing the flops.

Going to try running with higher flops and 0.8CPU now.

It is looking increasingly like the fault lies with my sound card taking 8 lanes from the GPU.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 1 thing i noticed is my cpu usage spikes higher with a higher gflops.


I can verify. Does not seem to decrease WU time either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> No change in completion time when changing the flops.
> 
> Going to try running with higher flops and 0.8CPU now.
> 
> It is looking increasingly like the fault lies with my sound card taking 8 lanes from the GPU.


Wouldnt adding a second GPU have a similar effect?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol dont use 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 units failed instant.


----------



## GingerJohn

Well now I am a happy bunny - I managed to move my bottom radiator just enough to fit my sound card into the bottom PCIe x4 slot. So now I can enjoy nice sound and my GPU can enjoy the full16 lanes that it deserves.

Looks like I am all set with my POEM now, I should be able to shave off some more time by OCing my CPU, but that is for the future.

Thanks for working through this with me guys!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i wonder why your card uses so much more wattage how much volts are you sending to it ?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol dont use 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 units failed instant.


Awesome. lol

NP John.

I just set my CPU usage to 0.25 and it seems the same as when it was set to 1.0. Maybe* 1-2 percent decreased in task manager.


----------



## one-shot

What kind of PPD can you expect with a 2700k and 7950 @ 1000MHz core?


----------



## Biorganic

slightly over 1 million ppd, with appropriate setup and app_info file


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i wonder why your card uses so much more wattage how much volts are you sending to it ?


The card is only using 76W total right now from both the VRM banks (core and ram). It is running at 1200MHz @ 1.3v (low ASIC, she loves the juice).

The 120W includes my CPU, I have a power meter on my desktop which gives the sum of CPU and GPU power - an approximation of the power going into my water.


----------



## Biorganic

1.3 V Wowza


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The card is only using 76W total right now from both the VRM banks (core and ram). It is running at 1200MHz @ 1.3v (low ASIC, she loves the juice).
> The 120W includes my CPU, I have a power meter on my desktop which gives the sum of CPU and GPU power - an approximation of the power going into my water.


lol lucky my card is a 72% asic but wont run over 1150 even with maxed out volts.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol lucky my card is a 72% asic but wont run over 1150 even with maxed out volts.


63.7% here. With the amount of juice I am putting through her I am glad I she is under water.

My understanding of ASIC is that it does not indicate how high you can OC, just how much power will be needed to reach a certain point. Don't know if that is accurate though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea mines under water to lol it does not go over 36c on poem and 34c on dirt is your 1200mhz game stable ?


----------



## Biorganic

Thats basically how I read into it as well. It is also supposed to be more accurate on Nvidia chips, iirc. Mine is 74, You guys think if these clocks are stable for BOINC that they would be stable for gaming also, or do i need to re test?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thats basically how I read into it as well. It is also supposed to be more accurate on Nvidia chips, iirc. Mine is 74, You guys think if these clocks are stable for BOINC that they would be stable for gaming also, or do i need to re test?


typicaly whats stable for boinc is not game stable they use differt parts of the gpu.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea mines under water to lol it does not go over 36c on poem and 34c on dirt is your 1200mhz game stable ?


I _think_ it is 1200 game stable, not had an issue with it but then I have not really tested it much - just Max Payne 3 so far.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I _think_ it is 1200 game stable, not had an issue with it but then I have not really tested it much - just Max Payne 3 so far.


i will artifact im pretty sure if i try to run 1200 but my cards got gold memory lol its stable at 1980mhz.


----------



## Biorganic

Sorta what I figured. Thanks


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> typicaly whats stable for boinc is not game stable they use differt parts of the gpu.


not in my case, my cards max is 1260/1815, and stable on every game i have so far. 1220/1810 1.27v on mw3, bf3, cry2 etc and is stable for me on boinc.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i tested 4-7 work units and 6 came out to give the most points.
Quote:


> 4 wu 16mins 1053082
> 5 wu 20mins 1053082
> 6 wu 23mins 1098869
> 7 wu 28mins 1053082


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i tested 4-7 work units and 6 came out to give the most points.


That's also been the case with my 6870, with .5 CPUs per work unit.


----------



## Biorganic

My test concluded the same. 6 WUs seems like the sweet spot in terms of ppd. I think my rig pulls about 1,050,000 ppd at 1075, if I am not super active on the computer. This is about the same as Doc_Gonzos 7850. I wonder how that card pulls the same ppd??? Less shaders, same ROPs. Compute shouldn't be ROP limited, right?


----------



## Phobos223

I was talking to Doc, I know he runs 7WUs at a time, for what its worth

Finally got my 670s running POEM again.. sucks you cannot run both cards at the same time on POEM with nvidia... the 670s do pretty good.. at stock clocks doing 4 WU at a time they finish in about 20min


----------



## Biorganic

I also talked with him and I did not see anything to really point out why a 7850 would perform the same in ppd as a 7970 or 7950. All good, I am just really curious.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm equally curious as to why my 7850 pulls as many points as the higher end cards







. Maybe it mated with my 3570K and produced some kind of freaky hybrid monster


----------



## GingerJohn

Well now that I have everything sorted my WUs seem to complete in ~22m17s, which is pretty awesome (think about it for a second).

Turns out that running the GPU at PCIe 2.0 x8 is significantly slower than 2.0 x16 for POEM. I think it is because POEM passes a lot of data between the CPU and GPU compared to other projects. I will try running DiRT and see if things are any faster at x16 compared to x8, but as DiRT doesnt load the CPU I can't see it making a difference.

My times are still slightly slower than what other people are seeing which makes me think that the CPU speed also has an effect on the completion times. After the BGB I will play round with OCing my CPU and see what difference, if any, it makes.


----------



## Phobos223

CPU speed definitely has a lot to do with POEM times. I know this because on my AMD rig (hardware in my sig), I ran my CPU @ 3Ghz to run cooler and noticed like 5min additional time compared to when I ran it at 3.5 or 3.8!

Now I am not sure if it is the computing speed POEM requires of the CPU, or if the slower AMD chip is bottle-necking the data feed to the GPUs...


----------



## Phobos223

I guess the real test would be running my 5870s in my 3770k rig.. but would be crazy hassle to test that so we'll never know


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm equally curious as to why my 7850 pulls as many points as the higher end cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe it mated with my 3570K and produced some kind of freaky hybrid monster


you get gpu usage in the 90s right the 7900s max out gpu usage at 85% or lower no matter how many tasks my runs 83% then drops to 75% and goes back to 83%


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you get gpu usage in the 90s right the 7900s max out gpu usage at 85% or lower no matter how many tasks my runs 83% then drops to 75% and goes back to 83%


So basically either

1. POEM isn't coded to take full advantage of the 7900 cards or
2. There is some other limiting factor.

I'm thinking it is more to do with a limiting factor somewhere.

Thanks to Phobos' experience we know that CPU speed has a effect, however Doc's 4.5 GHz Ivy is a reasonable match for Bal3's 5 GHz Sandy so that doesn't explain the differences.

From my experience the PCIe speed also has an effect. Bal3 is running a PCIe 2.0 CPU, Doc a PCIe 3.0. I wonder if that would explain the difference?

Edit: Doc_Gonzo has the 7850, not Biorganic.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So basically either
> 1. POEM isn't coded to take full advantage of the 7900 cards or
> 2. There is some other limiting factor.
> I'm thinking it is more to do with a limiting factor somewhere.
> Thanks to Phobos' experience we know that CPU speed has a effect, however Bio's 4.5 GHz Ivy is a reasonable match for Bal3's 5 GHz Sandy so that doesn't explain the differences
> From my experience the PCIe speed also has an effect. Bal3 is running a PCIe 2.0 CPU, Bio a PCIe 3.0. I wonder if that would explain the difference?


My guess poem is badly coded cause no way it can max out pcie 2.0 at 8x or 16x. If it was a bandwidth issue our memory clocks on the ddr would be more important im running 16gigs of [email protected] that should be plenty fast for anything.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My GPU usage always seems to be between 86 - 89% - but yes, it is slightly higher than the 79** series cards. I think it dips to about 84% sometimes, maybe when completing a task and starting another and it is always the same with 6, 5, and 4 tasks. I can't remember what it was at for 1, 2 and 3 tasks.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> My guess poem is badly coded cause no way it can max out pcie 2.0 at 8x or 16x.


See that is what I thought, but pulling my sound card and letting my 7950 run at x16 rather than x8 dropped my times by 25%.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> See that is what I thought, but pulling my sound card and letting my 7950 run at x16 rather than x8 dropped my times by 25%.


yea thats wierd it must be badly coded way it handles the cpu and gpu work.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you get gpu usage in the 90s right the 7900s max out gpu usage at 85% or lower no matter how many tasks my runs 83% then drops to 75% and goes back to 83%
> 
> 
> 
> So basically either
> 
> 1. POEM isn't coded to take full advantage of the 7900 cards or
> 2. There is some other limiting factor.
> 
> I'm thinking it is more to do with a limiting factor somewhere.
> 
> Thanks to Phobos' experience we know that CPU speed has a effect, however Bio's 4.5 GHz Ivy is a reasonable match for Bal3's 5 GHz Sandy so that doesn't explain the differences
> 
> From my experience the PCIe speed also has an effect. Bal3 is running a PCIe 2.0 CPU, Bio a PCIe 3.0. I wonder if that would explain the difference?
Click to expand...

I am running a 2700k. I got a package discount on the z77mobo + 2700k at microcenter. (if wondering why I got z77). 4.4 GHz should be enough, even on sandy, my cpu runs from 33-37% with spikes up to 45%. We could set our CPU clocks to the same GHz, run 4 tasks, CPU set to 1.0, and set our 7950 clocks the exact same and see how similar WU times are. Could show us if there is some other limiting factor.

@GJ, it is apparent that for whatever reason, POEM does not like bandwidth limitations, We need someone to run dual 7000 series cards in x8 and see what their WU times are. Maybe Deegon.

This still does not explain the point discrepancy between the 79xx and 78xx, unless we are bandwidth limited... Or POEM must not be utilizing all the shaders efficiently. We should let them know in their forums


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am running a 2700k. I got a package discount on the z77mobo + 2700k at microcenter. (if wondering why I got z77). 4.4 GHz should be enough, even on sandy, my cpu runs from 33-37% with spikes up to 45%. It still does not explain the point discrepancy between the 79xx and 78xx. POEM must not be utilizing all the shaders efficiently. We should let them know in their forums


Sorry, I got confused - I was talking about Doc_Gonzo, not you









He is running a 7850 on PCIe Gen 3.0 and getting similar points to 7950's running on PCIe Gen 2.0.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am running a 2700k. I got a package discount on the z77mobo + 2700k at microcenter. (if wondering why I got z77). 4.4 GHz should be enough, even on sandy, my cpu runs from 33-37% with spikes up to 45%. It still does not explain the point discrepancy between the 79xx and 78xx. POEM must not be utilizing all the shaders efficiently. We should let them know in their forums


pretty much same cpu usage i get i made a thread a few days ago but no one has answerd lol maybe if more of us post someone will look into it.
http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=837


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am running a 2700k. I got a package discount on the z77mobo + 2700k at microcenter. (if wondering why I got z77). 4.4 GHz should be enough, even on sandy, my cpu runs from 33-37% with spikes up to 45%. It still does not explain the point discrepancy between the 79xx and 78xx. POEM must not be utilizing all the shaders efficiently. We should let them know in their forums
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much same cpu usage i get i made a thread a few days ago but no one has answerd lol maybe if more of us post someone will look into it.
> http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=837
Click to expand...

I posted in the thread. Maybe they will answer


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You guys are getting CPU usage of less than 50%?
Mine is all over the place but always between 70 - 94%. Does that tell you anything??

Edit to add: I wonder, are you all using 4 core 4 thread CPU's? Maybe the 4 threads being used are slower than if using 4 real cores? Maybe worth trying with hyperthreading off?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i tested 4-7 work units and 6 came out to give the most points.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wu 16mins 1053082
> 5 wu 20mins 1053082
> 6 wu 23mins 1098869
> 7 wu 28mins 1053082
Click to expand...

OCing the CPU must only benefit up to a certain extent. Your WU times are within 30-60s of mine. 4.4 vs 5.0 and You are running a higher OC on graphics with a 7970 vs my 7950. I think I end up at ~ 1,030,000 running 6 WUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> You guys are getting CPU usage of less than 50%?
> Mine is all over the place but always between 70 - 94%. Does that tell you anything??


running i7. I d'not know what GJs CPU usage is...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> running i7. I d'not know what GJs CPU usage is...


Roughly 75% but it jumps up and down a fair bit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> OCing the CPU must only benefit up to a certain extent. Your WU times are within 30-60s of mine. 4.4 vs 5.0 and You are running a higher OC on graphics with a 7970 vs my 7950. I think I end up at ~ 1,030,000 running 6 WUs
> running i7. I d'not know what GJs CPU usage is...


well im at 4800 right now been having some issues at 5ghz on poem so i down clocked.


----------



## Biorganic

Maybe that would account for your slightly faster times. Maybe your ram? We need someone with 7900 series and Ivy to test WU times in POEM.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Maybe that would account for your slightly faster times. Maybe your ram? We need someone with 7900 series and Ivy to test WU times in POEM.


Buy me a new mobo and CPU and I will do it for you. I'm just that selfless...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Maybe that would account for your slightly faster times. Maybe your ram? We need someone with 7900 series and Ivy to test WU times in POEM.


lol just cause this bugs me im gonna downclock to 4400 and see if my times change much or at all.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Maybe that would account for your slightly faster times. Maybe your ram? We need someone with 7900 series and Ivy to test WU times in POEM.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy me a new mobo and CPU and I will do it for you. I'm just that selfless...
Click to expand...

Im sure you would. What a stand up guy










@Bal3 Probably a bit faster than me trying to OC to 4.8 real quick.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Im sure you would. What a stand up guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bal3 Probably a bit faster than me trying to OC to 4.8 real quick.


lol yea i got my 5ghz and 4800 saved in bios i just droped it to 44 and left the volts at 1.38 lol way to much for 4400 but atleast it will be stable while i test and see if times change much.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol yea i got my 5ghz and 4800 saved in bios i just droped it to 44 and left the volts at 1.38 lol way to much for 4400 but atleast it will be stable while i test and see if times change much.


That is what I was doing with my GPU yesterday - ended up running at 950MHz @ 1.3v...


----------



## Biorganic

only slightly ridiculous. you could probably run 950 at stock 1.093v. Nice


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my times at 4400 were maybe 15-40s slower a big iff sence times change id say 4400-5ghz is no change in times took the screen shots for 4400 and 4800.

4400mhz


4800mhz


----------



## Biorganic

So, a very slight difference which would amount to a few thousand ppd. No biggie, nothing compared to the slowdown that GJ was seeing.

So we still need to get someone to run a 7900 series on moderately OCd Ivy, should tell us definitively if PCIe 3.0 is helping Doc's ppd. or get someone with 7850 on sandy to run poem. Either should work.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So, a very slight difference which would amount to a few thousand ppd. No biggie, nothing compared to the slowdown that GJ was seeing.
> So we still need to get someone to run a 7900 series on moderately OCd Ivy, should tell us definitively if PCIe 3.0 is helping Doc's ppd. or get someone with 7850 on sandy to run poem. Either should work.


haha if i win the 7870







i will run it to test.


----------



## GingerJohn

Just a quick update - DiRT WUs don't run any faster with my card at x16 than they did at x8, as I would expect.

DiRT does not load the CPU so there is no transfer of information between the two - hence the PCIe speed is irrelevant.


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks for update. So it seems there is some sort of Bandwidth limitation in POEM. Interesting

*Edit* Confirmation by POEM admin

"Hi there,

you're absolutely right. Since [email protected] uses both GPU and CPU for OpenCL calculations, bandwith is likely to be the bottleneck on modern systems.
It's a pity not to get the max out of these high end GPUs, but unfortunately we can't change that.

Best regards
Thomas"

I subsequently asked if going to PCIe 3.0 allows better performance.


----------



## GingerJohn

So it would seem I was right.

Bummer.

Oh well, I will try to OC my CPU and see if it makes much of a difference. Or at least I would if I could get any POEM tasks to crunch.


----------



## Biorganic

Can't get tasks?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so it sounds like a 7870 gets more usage cause its slower and does not demand as much bandwith as the 7900s do.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Can't get tasks?


Nope -

Code:



Code:


09/11/2012 15:19:04 | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
09/11/2012 15:19:04 | [email protected] | Project has no tasks available


----------



## eus105454

We must have crunched all the available WU's!!! The server status page says there is only 1 task ready to send!

(Granted, there are ~162K WU's in progress...)


----------



## clark_b

I've got 12-15 sitting in queue haha. I set my prefs to maintain a minimum of. 25 days of work and a max of 2 days

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> so it sounds like a 7870 gets more usage cause its slower and does not demand as much bandwith as the 7900s do.


Not even a 7870, a 7850. Imagine the ppd if our 7900s were being fully utilized. Probably better ppd than DiRT.

Now I am really wondering how much PCIe 3.0 benefits POEM.

Anyone want a 2700k lol


----------



## clark_b

Have you tried down-clocking your 7900-series? I know it sounds counterproductive but you never know

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i STOLE all the work units lol i got 566 in my list lol for my 7970.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Have you tried down-clocking your 7900-series? I know it sounds counterproductive but you never know
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


It is a confirmed bandwidth issue. OCing the graphics card definitely helps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> It is a confirmed bandwidth issue. OCing the graphics card definitely helps.


Not much tho it seems it seems like poem does not get much from overclocking the core compared to some other projects. I wonder if poem would benifit from raising memory clocks where most projects it does not matter gonna test that while i let my card idle at a game menu to see if it will get rid of coil whine.


----------



## GingerJohn

So I managed to snag 5 WUs to run:

Code:



Code:


CPU Speed    Completion time    PPD
3400MHz           1348s       937,000
4800MHz           1244s     1,016,000

So there is a slight boost in PPD from going to 4.8GHz, but not much.

Roughly 8% for a 1.4GHz OC...


----------



## 2002dunx

O.K. guys, CPU utilization issues, I tried 0.2 + 0.2 for Nvidia and 0.5 + 0.125 for ATI

BUT CPU usage is around 10% for each NV WU's and only 4% for each ATI WU's !

What am I doing wrong ?
I have a 4C/8T CPU so I wanted to use 6 for the ATI and 2 for the NV, but what values for "NUM" & "AV" ?

TIA

dunx


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> O.K. guys, CPU utilization issues, I tried *0.2 + 0.2 for Nvidia and 0.5 + 0.125 for ATI
> *
> BUT CPU usage is around 10% for each NV WU's and only 4% for each ATI WU's !
> 
> What am I doing wrong ?
> I have a 4C/8T CPU so I wanted to use 6 for the ATI and 2 for the NV, but what values for "NUM" & "AV" ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> dunx


For bolded above: could you delineate which ratio is for CPU and which for GPU, or are both for Avg, Max on CPU. Hard to tell

POEM does not count the hyperthreaded "cores" as full cores. The most WUs you can run with CPU set to 1.0 is 6. after that it requires decreasing the cpu core ratio. However, in my experience there is little to no difference running at CPU set to 1.0 and cpu set to 0.75 or 0.5.

For CPU utilization: I run 6 tasks on my 7950, with an average utilization in the mid 30s, spikes into mid 40s.


----------



## 2002dunx

cpu + gpu Sorry, just flushing out some WU's to see what the 8 x WU averages work out to...

Trying 0.75 + 0.166 next.

I think it does count them, currently 8 x 0.5 is using 4 threads, and four MW WU 's are busy on the other four...

Thanks for the info !

dunx


----------



## Biorganic

If you want to test: Try to set 8 POEM threads going with CPU set to 1.0.

So you are running 6 tasks per 5870? What is your total CPU usage when running all three cards with max tasks?

Also please note that PoEM is bandwidth limited. I dont know if it will happen with those cards but you can run into issues running multiple cards in x8 or x4 PCIe.


----------



## 2002dunx

I had 8 on my HD 7950 and four/five on the GTX 480, but the GTX 480 was hogging 50% of the CPU time, and the 8 WU's were "only" using about 4 to 6%, I think you gave me enough insight to try to balance the workload in a more efficient manner.

I need the HD7950 to pull it's weight, even if that means crippling the GTX 480, which way slower ( x1/2).

Getting there slowly, my HD 5870 is in the HTPC, where it can have a i7 -870 to itself.... too complex to app_info 6x HD7950 + 5x HD 5870 + 5x GTX 480









Even with two cards I'm at 92% CPU load, so one had to come out ! Thanks for the input.

D.C.

P.S. Asus P6T7WS Revo - 4 of 16X PCI-E slots or seven @ x8 !


----------



## Biorganic

Glad to atleast help a little. Good luck!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I tried 6 x WU's with my 7850 and my PPD dropped to 883K








It seems that 7 is the optimal number for me!


----------



## Biorganic

That is a substantial drop. The delta between 5,6, and 7 tasks for me is relatively small.


----------



## Genocide_Jim

Hi there guys, can someone please help me with this app_info file. Im running an i5-3570K @ 3.4GHz and a single gtx 670 but cannot get anything back from the server except:
11/11/2012 10:36:39 AM | [email protected] | Message from server: Your app_info.xml file doesn't have a usable version of POEM++.

I've gone through this entire forum from start to finish but I can't find a single definitive answer for what settings to run.

Here is my current *NON WORKING* app info that i've pieced together from other posts:

EDIT: YES IT DOES WORK - these settings give me 3 gpu units working on 0.66 cpu's each
You must empty the boinc.fzk.de_poem directory, start boinc, let it find the exe file and THEN restart boinc with the app info file in place - Cheers gamer 11200!!!!

Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<avg_ncpus>0.66</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>2</max_ncpus>
<flops>2.1e10</flops>
<plan_class>opencl_nvidia_100</plan_class>
<api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
<coproc>
<type>NVIDIA</type>
<count>0.33</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<gpu_ram>2048.000000</gpu_ram>
</app_version>
</app_info>

Now I think i should use count .33 to run 3 WU on the card, but im unsure about flops, version num, ncpus ave and max.

Am I even close with these settings?

Thanks heaps in advance, I hope this can clear up issues for lots of other people too.


----------



## Biorganic

Look up single precision Gflops for your card on Nvidia site ( we have found this number to be relatively unimportant, although if it is too high it can increase CPU usage, or cause tasks to fail).

That message can be ignored, it always sends it to me also.

POEM is low on WUs it appears, spam update until it sends you some tasks


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genocide_Jim*
> 
> Hi there guys, can someone please help me with this app_info file. Im running an i5-3570K @ 3.4GHz and a single gtx 670 but cannot get anything back from the server except:
> 11/11/2012 10:36:39 AM | [email protected] | Message from server: Your app_info.xml file doesn't have a usable version of POEM++.
> I've gone through this entire forum from start to finish but I can't find a single definitive answer for what settings to run.
> Here is my current *NON WORKING* app info that i've pieced together from other posts:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_info>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> <user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
> </app>
> <file_info>
> <name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</name>
> <executable/>
> </file_info>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>poemcl</app_name>
> <version_num>1</version_num>
> <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
> <avg_ncpus>0.66</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>2</max_ncpus>
> <flops>2.1e10</flops>
> <plan_class>opencl_nvidia_100</plan_class>
> <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
> <file_ref>
> <file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100</file_name>
> <main_program/>
> </file_ref>
> <coproc>
> <type>NVIDIA</type>
> <count>0.33</count>
> </coproc>
> <cmdline></cmdline>
> <gpu_ram>2048.000000</gpu_ram>
> </app_version>
> </app_info>
> 
> Now I think i should use count .33 to run 3 WU on the card, but im unsure about flops, version num, ncpus ave and max.
> Am I even close with these settings?
> Thanks heaps in advance, I hope this can clear up issues for lots of other people too.


In the folder that you have put the app_info.xml file in, do you see an executable in there with the name poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_nvidia_100 or similar to that?

I found that you have to run [email protected] first without any app_info.xml file so the [email protected] servers will send the required executable(s) for your rig. After that is done, you exit BOINC and apply the app_info.xml file. Also, make sure that the executable's name is the same name in the file_name parameter of your app_info.xml file.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im back to running dirt poem keeps crashing my pc i down clocked to 4800 then kept giving it more vcore and it crashed my pc today while gone no clue why or what its doing to cause it.


----------



## Biorganic

Very strange, same GPU settings?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Very strange, same GPU settings?


yea and i kept raising vcore far past what i needed to be folding and prime stable but dirt works fine lol.

Been folding on 6 cores while running dirt @5ghz and not 1 reboot whatever poem does it hates my pc lol.


----------



## Genocide_Jim

So, many many thanks to those who helped me figure out the app info for my Gigabyte windforce GTX 670 2GB OC.

Now that I kinda know whats going on im going to post my results below:

Code:



Code:


<avg_ncpus>0.66</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>2</max_ncpus>
<count>0.33</count>

3 work units with 0.66 cpu usage and 87% gpu usage
1322.36 sec = 22.04 minutes
2925.23 credits x 3 = 8775.69 credits
or an estimated 23890 per hour / 573366 per day.

Code:



Code:


<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>4</max_ncpus>
<count>0.25</count>

4 work units with 0.5 cpu usage and 87% gpu usage
1,594 sec = 26.56 min
2925.23 credits x 4 = 11700.92 credits
or an estimated 26432 per hour / 634387 per day

Code:



Code:


<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>4</max_ncpus>
<count>0.20</count>

5 work units with 0.5 cpu usage and 91% gpu usage
1970 sec = 32.8 minutes
2925.23 credits x 5 = 14625 credits
or an estimated 26753 per hour / 642073 per day

It seems to have peaked here at 5 WU's per GPU although I was watching a tv show during this last test which would have slowed things down some (but more accurately shows how it will perform when you are actually using your pc at the same time).

Hope this helps, please let me know if anyone has any further tips to improve upon this.


----------



## Genocide_Jim

So I've run into another issue. I installed a GTX 480 under my 670 and [email protected] throws a fit. Now my 670 wont crunch WU's, its just starting them, the count gets up to 1-2 secs and then it starts again. It tries this quite a few times on each unit (5 at a time as im trying to run 5 per gpu) then reports computational error.

Is there something else I need to add to my app_info to specify ram for each gpu or is this just an nvidia flaw in poem that's yet to be addressed?

Till it's fixed I've created exclusions for poem with the 480 so it'll just run primegrid. EDIT - nope that didn't even work, 670 still not crunching... might have to take out the 480 all together


----------



## 2002dunx

I couldn't feed two cards efficiently, both were strangled by the CPU. Unless you have a 5GHz CPU or a 6C/12T CPU then one card is enough.

I have had to swap my GTX 480 into my HTPC to heat the room and make too much noise









My HD7950 is way faster on it's own.

But it did work with the app_info sorted.

dunx


----------



## Genocide_Jim

Cheers for the update, ripping 480 out now.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genocide_Jim*
> 
> Cheers for the update, ripping 480 out now.


Hey Jim. It seems that POEM cannot handle 2 Nvidia cards in the same system. It always throws a fit. Even with matched cards like my SLI config. The only thing I found to do, was to disable POEM on one of the GPUs with the cc_config file, and then force poem WU to crunch only on card 0. That is the only way I could get it to work.

However, it seems like sometimes, when the other GPU was working on a different project, the PEOM WUs would hang and not complete. Other times, the single card would finish all the WUs and not pull any more down... Not sure if that is because of 2 cards or shortage of nvidia WUs, but it is annoying.

Seems to me GPU is the best best for Nvidia cards. Decent PPD and no shortage of work


----------



## 2002dunx

I think NVidia WU's aren't as "common" as we'd like, my BOINC box has had none all day...

dunx


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Seems to me GPU is the best best for Nvidia cards. Decent PPD and no shortage of work


^^ I meant to say *GPUgrid!*


----------



## magic8192

Looks like magic8192 has the top computer and Doc_Gonzo has the number 5 computer with POEM


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like magic8192 has the top computer and Doc_Gonzo has the number 5 computer with POEM


nice i stoped running it gave me bsods all the time with my modded driver dirt gains alot more points now by my math i can pull about 1.5mil from dirt with my 7970 now when i dont game and stuff.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like magic8192 has the top computer and Doc_Gonzo has the number 5 computer with POEM










Last time I checked, you were 8th and I was 9th - nice going


----------



## 2002dunx

Morning fellas,

I have a BOINC entry in the event log saying -

"15/11/2012 12:16:15 | [email protected] | Not requesting tasks: don't need "









I DO need !

Anyone seen this message before ?

I wiped BOINC off the system as it was empty.... and still get the same message after re-installing it.

Confused.

dunx


----------



## Tex1954

Yes, it's something new with 7.0.36 I suppose. I discovered if you just let it sit for a while it eventually gets more tasks... Seems as if it can't tell the difference between GPU tasks and CPU tasks and runs through internal timing polling what's needed even if CPU or GPU are idle... just let it sit and do its thing and it works...


----------



## 2002dunx

Thanks, but I also messed up between the Nv box and the ATI boxes....

Doh !

dunx

P.S. Beware of project Preferences...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like magic8192 has the top computer and Doc_Gonzo has the number 5 computer with POEM


Nice! Way to go Magic and Doc!


----------



## Tex1954

JEEZ! That is amazing!!

GREAT JOB!!!










I bet it was fun while it lasted too...


----------



## Biorganic

It seems that the 12.11 beta 8 with older openCl version has decreased my POEM PPD. I am currently averaging ~8 pps, before with the same clocks I was at ~12 pps.

Just letting people know/checking if anyone has noted similar behavior.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Did it improve or hurt cpu usage tho ? i dont run poem anymore so cant really test it it helps a ton on dirt but peom did get improvments from new opencl if i recall so it would make sence.


----------



## Biorganic

I think It increased CPU usage


----------



## GingerJohn

Is it just me or is POEM throwing out a lot of bugged tasks at the moment?

Happily they only run for a second or two before they fail, so no loss of runtime.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Is it just me or is POEM throwing out a lot of bugged tasks at the moment?
> Happily they only run for a second or two before they fail, so no loss of runtime.


I have a lot of error tasks too.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm getting a ton of invalid tasks with dirt too, weird...


----------



## hijackerjack

Well. Looks like Poem is gonna be dead in terms of GPU wu's for a while. Just saw this on their forum..
Quote:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have to apologize for the long period of silence regarding this topic, but I didn't want to give any misleading information before we discussed the problem here.
> We are still waiting for our new server hardware, but unfortunately this won't fix the problem here entirely.
> 
> Fact is, these GPU calculations are running so rapid, that we have to evaluate real floods of information. We were talking about possibilities to send out more GPU work units, but at the moment there is no way to process it in time.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for spending so much computing time. It's absolutely okay to give your GPU power to another project now, there may be more use for it at the moment. The crystallization studies will still continue, but the follow-up projects with GPU support are not yet in a state to be sent out over the BOINC network, so the situation is not likely to get better in the near future.
> 
> I hope you can understand this, and are still willing to support us.
> 
> Best regards
> Thomas


... That don't make me too happy. Poem is my favorite project haha.


----------



## tjr2121

Well, that sucks...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Noooooooooooooooooooo!








What the heck am I going to run now that will give me decent points? What's the max PPD that everyone is getting with Dirt these days?
I think I have enough tasks left for the next day and that's it


----------



## mm67

It seriously sucks, at least I managed to make my personal best day on Poem before the fun is over :


----------



## magic8192

Well that seriously sucks. I don't know what I will do now


----------



## GingerJohn

Working through my task buffer now, will be through them in roughly 10 hours. Then I will have to decide what to move on to.

Looks like Ryder's modified driver and back to DiRT.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Working through my task buffer now, will be through them in roughly 10 hours. Then I will have to decide what to move on to.
> Looks like Ryder's modified driver and back to DiRT.


my modded driver works great for dirt but dirts new units do take alot longer to run and dont give the right credit yet hopefuly they will change it tho.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Running Dirt is going to hit me hard in the PPD. I've run a few WU's without the modded driver and they're taking 40 minutes each. That's 315K PPD, compared to over 1 million PPD on Poem. Not a happy camper


----------



## Biorganic

When will WUs cease? Or have they already stopped sending them out? NVM The server status with thousands fewer in progress while having 0 unsent is pretty obvious.

Well back to DiRT, which, to me, is a much less interesting project. Also lower points. Lose Lose, Not Cool


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> When will WUs cease? Or have they already stopped sending them out?


Looks like they have stopped sending me any - just working through my buffer now.

Only 90 tasks left (~9 hours)


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Looks like they have stopped sending me any - just working through my buffer now.
> Only 90 tasks left (~9 hours)


This sux,







was looken at getting into this project too but now it over?
Is there any chance that they mite start back up in the future?


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> This sux,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looken at getting into this project too but now it over?
> Is there any chance that they mite start back up in the future?


Well. It's not completely over I dont think. They prolly just don't have the horsepower to keep up anymore, for the time being at least. They still have their CPU project (but it gives crap credits lol, ~80 for a 20 min unit). I'm running it just for the heck of it, considering there are over 68k WU's that they can send out haha.


----------

